# The Infamous [M&M] The Evil assemble.



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*The infamous…*​
*Lady Gray*

Gun shots broke the peace of the night. 
*“Argh...!!...”* screamed a policeman, falling to his knees, with fear in his now dead face, after Lady Gray sliced him with her blade. The woman stood up behind the policeman, and ceremoniously sheathed her sword, as the corpse fell to his right side. The poor guy had had the worst of the ideas: try to stop her. Grey was after something big this night. Wayne Enterprises was about to release a new prototype that was screaming to be sabotaged. 

As she climbed the roof of one of the many research facilities of Wayne Enterprises, Lady Gray noticed another person up there. But wait... It was not a person! It was a monster! Grey had already heard about the creature, it was quite impressive in person, but she had heard something about the Hybrid, an alien creature of evil inclinations.

_Stealth: 29
Notice: 12_

*Fist of Khonsu*

Shane found it easy to escape the prison Charles Xavier had built for him. Hiding the real amount of power he had was a good strategy, some people are just show-offs, and try to escape in the first attempts with everything they have. But Shane knew better, a street punk knows all about how to move around a cell. As his tattoos shined with much more intensity than ever before, Shane watched at the surprise in the face of the X-men, as he teleported away from their precious cell. 

Wandering the streets as he used to do, always showed up some good hints about the comings and goings of the local heroes and villains. Shane learned about Hybrid, an alien from outer space, who battled many heroes. It was an aggressive creature it seemed. He also learned of Lady Gray, a night stalker from Japan or something. But more interestingly, he was told Wayne Enterprises were about to release a new, valuable and probably easy to stole prototype tomorrow. A good hit in the night might well leave Shane some steps above the Trapmaster. 

Shane found it easy to reach the location and get a good hiding spot, just in time when Hybrid showed up, not attempting to even hide from onlookers. 

_Stealth: 23
Notice: 14_


*Hybrid
*
After some time disguised like a human, Hybrid had learned enough of the human society as to understand how things worked in this planet. It was good that information had a price, and that everyone had also a price. It was also good to be able to put the other’s safety in the table when discussing prices. 

Apparently, some human researchers had created an interesting prototype, which among its main functions had some very interesting in his personal vendetta against Miss Martian. Caring nothing more, Hybrid morphed to a winged creature and after locating the building, descended in it’s roof, assessing the place to find a good entrance. However, his super senses told him there was something in the shadows, watching. 

_Stealth: 4
Notice: 21_

*Einar*

It was a peaceful night in the Psychiatric Ward, Einar was studying his runes at his room, with a faint light. Suddenly, the lights went brighter, as Aleen turned all the lights of the room on.

*“I can’t understand how you can read those with so little illumination.”* Of course Einar could read the books in pitch dark; the lights were just to keep the appearance of an old decrepit man. The woman walked to him, with another book under her arm. She offered it to him. *“Here, I’ve found the tome you were searching in the internet and ordered it via Ebay, enjoy your birthday present.” *As Einar looked quizzically towards her, she shrugged.* “You never told me your date of birth so I say your birthday is today.” *With a smile, she leaved the room, leaving the Viking with the old tome. 

As Einar opened the book, he knew it was exactly what he was searching for.  An acient and forbidden ritual, considered just fables by the academic fools. But it was encrypted...

_OOC: I’ll need two Investigate skill checks, along with 4 Knowledge checks, Mythology of course.
_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 30, 2010)

Einar turned his foggy stare towards Aleen and smiled weakly to her.
"_I wish I knew when my birthday is too, lass._" 
Words rumbled from his lips, for Einar knew that Aleen liked being called as if she were 10 years younger. She seemed to often poked around as if to find if his "shock amnesia" started to wear off. Einar started to work just afte the woman left, exchanging thanks and jokes he read about in dating help articles on internet. He didn't understood today's sense of humor, so he borrowed heavily from online helpers.
"I'm glad magic box worked."
He "joked" again, even as for him it wasn't joke. Computers and TV were magic for him, and he didn't understood why people thought it was joke.



Voda Vosa said:


> *Einar*
> 
> _OOC: I’ll need two Investigate skill checks, along with 4 Knowledge checks, Mythology of course.
> _





OOC: If can, taking 20 on these skill checks since Einar have all time of the world and have _meaningful_ nickname. And if he does bad research ... 
But seriously ...in case that Einar couldn't take 20 the roll were made.*-> *
 Investigation checks are automatically failed, since Einar doesn't have this skill. Unless by this You mean Search checks: 23, 11 and here are Mythology checks:25, 16, 17, 14 Och, and last but not least, Playing Nice Old Bookworm towards Aleen(Bluff):24
P.S. Is she in any way preety/ugly/whatever ?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Hybrid cursed his mixed heritage again. He wouldn't say it to anyone else, but he envied the true martians power to become like a ghost, floating unseen through walls.
Even as he felt watched, he looked for some kind of entrance. While he was bound to quasi humanoid forms, he was elastic enough to get through rather small holes. For now, his skin hardens and takes the color of the roof while his eyes develop additional capabilities.

[sblock=ooc]
Hybrid

as he feels watched, he uses his shapeshift to make his toughness save impervious.

He looks for an air-vent or something.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
3 Super-senses (Darkvision, Infravision)
1 Concealment (Visual, Blending)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Walking Dad said:


> Even as he felt watched, he looked for some kind of entrance. While he was bound to quasi humanoid forms, he was elastic enough to get through rather small holes. For now, his skin hardens and takes the color of the roof while his eyes develop additional capabilities.




Shane had been hanging to the shadows, waiting to see what the monster was up to, but the shift in coloring and the way it suddenly seemed to be scanning the roof made it clear it knew someone was watching. Ah, well, best to have the advantage in a reveal, he thought. 

_>sshf<_

With only the slightest whisper of sound, Shane shifted through Khonsu's path, emerging behind Hybrid in a field of deeper darkness. The heiroglyphs on his forearm glowed a moment, and the supernatural shadows evaporated. 

"Didn't mean to worry ya, big guy," he says lightly. "Looks like maybe we're after the same thing."

He affected an air of apathy, but Shane was acutely aware of how dangerous Hybrid appeared. He kept a mental hand on the door back through Khonsu's path, ready to port away if the big, green guy decided to charge him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

"You look for th prototype, too? I need it for my revenge! What I heard it should be able to scramble Miss Martian's telepathy, making her vulnerable. Why do you want it? Just selling? You can have it after my revenge, if you can bring me into the building!"
Hybrid suggests. He maybe looks like some nearly mindless monster, but both his parent races are highly evolved.

[sblock=ooc]
Hybrid


Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
3 Super-senses (Darkvision, Infravision)
1 Concealment (Visual, Blending)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Walking Dad said:


> "You look for th prototype, too? I need it for my revenge! What I heard it should be able to scramble Miss Martian's telepathy, making her vulnerable. Why do you want it? Just selling? You can have it after my revenge, if you can bring me into the building!"
> Hybrid suggests. He maybe looks like some nearly mindless monster, but both his parent races are highly evolved.




Relieved that Hybrid's first response doesn't seem to be tearing him to shreds, Shane raises an eyebrow at the creature's suggestion.

"Getting in is easy. Not a lot of places Khonsu's Path can't lead me. The problem is not tripping off alarms and getting a bunch of heroes up in our business once we're in there. Give me a minute to stake out the security system, and we'll see if I can't take care of that."

[sblock=OOC]Once he finds a security panel, he'll activate Khonsu's Blessing to boost his Int to 18, then his Disable Device check will be +12 instead of its standard +9 as he looks into circumventing the alarms.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 31, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey watched patiently from the shadows. She knew of the creature called Hybrid. What was it doing here, she wondered. She was about to slip up behind it when someone else appeared. She wasn't sure who this newcomer was and, actually didn't care. What was more important was why was he here? Wayne Enterprises was her territory. They were intruders and intruders needed to be dealt with. She didn't feel the need to kill them, yet. 

Stealth= Stealth (1d20+11=19)

Slipping from her hiding place, she silently makes her way across the roof towards the two intruders. As she sneaks towards them, she slips her trusted katana from it's sheath. Her immediate target is the human. 

Slipping behind him, she puts her blade against the back of his neck.

"I don't care who you are but you had better have a good reason for being in my territory." she threatens.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

"Gut him like a fish, if you want. But I would like if you let him help me first. We just want to get the prototype... You too?"
Hybrid grunts, his tail moving full of anticipation. He isn't shy to fight, but if the alarms are raised, the prototype will maybe transported to a more secure location.

[sblock=ooc]
Hybrid


Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
3 Super-senses (Darkvision, Infravision)
1 Concealment (Visual, Blending)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Graybeard said:


> Lady Grey
> Slipping behind him, she puts her blade against the back of his neck.
> 
> "I don't care who you are but you had better have a good reason for being in my territory." she threatens.






Walking Dad said:


> "Gut him like a fish, if you want. But I would like if you let him help me first. We just want to get the prototype... You too?"
> Hybrid grunts, his tail moving full of anticipation. He isn't shy to fight, but if the alarms are raised, the prototype will maybe transported to a more secure location.




"Thanks for the support," Shane says, voice dripping with sarcasm. Before he says anything else, however, the tatoo on his arm takes on a deeper darkness, as if sucking up any ambient light.

_>sshf<_

With another whisper, Shane is gone, though his voice comes from a field of shadow at the edge of the roof.

"So, look, I wasn't out to step on anyone's toes," he says. "I just got myself out of an annoying little run-in with Trapmaster and those self-righteous mutant activist X people, and thought I'd cheer myself up with a nice score. And I think I'm pretty good at getting in places without folks seeing me." Here he dismisses the darkness field his teleport generated. 

"So you're both welcome to have the stupid prototype, and I'll help you, so long as I can get a little compensation when it's all over, yeah?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2010)

*Einar*

Aleen is unable to see through the lies of Einar. The not-ugly, not-pretty woman walks away, leaving the Viking with his tome.

After spending a couple of days making research, Einar manages to extract some secrets and a colossal head ache. The book has several minor spells, and some important rituals, among which Einar's attention was drawn by one particular ritual that might restore his lost power and youth. From what he discovered, he'll need some things first, and then either improvise or make someone else check the text. He'll need 8 candles made of bear fat. He'll need 8 stones, the size of human heads, cleaved from the runic stones of the Celts. He'll need a mix of herbs to be burnt in the centre of a circle formed by the stones, with the candles atop. This ritual must be conducted in new moon, on a clear night. Then the ritualist must recite a verse, and here's where the problem lies: It's in Celtic. 



*Meanwhile in the roof of Wayne Enterprises*

The three villains are locked in a tense situation. Shane notices (22) Lady Grey in the last moment, and uses the path of Khonsu to teleport next to Hybrid.

OOC: Ninjaed by Jkson!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 31, 2010)

Einar narrowed his eyebrows in slight consternation. This was going to be tricky ... there were no druid circles around the Gotham. Except old Native American burial mound. But on TV they said it was desecrated. 
The magic wrought on him by the little witch was really tiresome. He even didn't felt like fighting for his life. It took away all his passion for existence. Was this quiet and meaningless dying all what Norns had left for him ? He remembered how he would act in different time, boldly pushing forward and not stopping at something so trivial as lack of stuff. Albeit his expression didn't change he remembered that normally he would smile inwardly. 
_Nothing has been normal past 20 years, I wonder how is she doing ? I bet she feels the breath of Hel on her neck already. Her youth and beauty vanished._
Old viking thought to himself while making colored notes in the coloring book for kids that he was allowed to take away from library. Still, were he free to tavel outside of Arkham, he would go hunt some bear. Then travel to the stone circe, he remembered that Stonehenge was still intact. 
"Ancient Norway:Thor's man-spear ...>"
He even spoke curse, but it felt flat and out of feeling. Empty like his soul without berserker's flame burning inside. Red marker reminded him of his first battle against the Umlafjord's invasion of his parent village. It was then when he felt the blessing of Odin for the first time, killed his first enemies and sliced his own foolish brother who should knew better than approaching someone in the throes of berserk. At least his brother died with honor, didn't let go of his spear when Einar's axe pierced his gut and in truly stoic manner admitted his mistake and greeted his end standing, staring at the beautiful aurora borealis. Wich was said to be the Rainbow Bridge to Wallhalla. He remebered the feast of mourning he threw for his brother spending all his possessions, except axe, to give him a feast worth of jarl. He stared back at thick mish-mash of english characters and old runescript he wrote in his notes. Worst of all was the Celtic Phrase. He copied it as good as he could, but it could be wrong. He went to the closest nurse, who were administering drugs and medicines to less dangerous patients. Those like him. He heard stories about the denizes of Heavy Security Ward. Most of them seemed like weaklings, even as he had healthy dose of admiration for the raw strenght possessed by one known as "Killer Croc". This would be amusing, were Einar not devoid of emotion, since he seemed even slower than Einar. "Joker" too, seemed dangerous ... reminding him much of the ever-fickle Aesir, Loki. _
I wonder if were able to as easily escape as those "super-villains". But then, what would I do ? Die ? If not for the nurses forcing me do do something and obligation to repay this witch I would had died long time ago. So far I'm forced to stay there._
Another lazy thought entered Einar's head when he headed towards Aleen's office, deducting to ask for help first nurse he'll meet.

OOC: He'll ask nurse to copy the Celtic Phrase in Xero machine. Also I allowed myself to locate Einar's psychiatric ward in Arkham. If it is wrong I'll edit stuff. BTW, I plan Einar to go online and ask some @buddies from Wicca. A-hoo. Com for pointers about celtic stuff. By the way is there possible to create the ritual-equivalent ? I imagine it is necessary for Einar to regain his "berserker spirit", to be willing to do necessary stuff. As for regaining Youth and Health ... isn't it simple ? Just like in the movie "Ravenous" he'll eat humans.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 1, 2010)

Lady Grey

"You wish to steal the prototype and sell it? Why? Who wants to buy it and for what reason? I have no interest in stealing it for profit. My interest is in sabotaging it to embarrass Wayne. Are the two of you working together?" she questions.

She makes a show of sheathing her sword, confident that she can draw it in the blink of an eye if needed. 

"What about you alien? Do you want to sell the prototype as well?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Graybeard said:


> Lady Grey
> 
> "You wish to steal the prototype and sell it? Why? Who wants to buy it and for what reason? I have no interest in stealing it for profit. My interest is in sabotaging it to embarrass Wayne. Are the two of you working together?" she questions.




"Hadn't found a buyer yet," Shane admits without embarrassment, "But in a town like this, there's always someone wanting to buy the next big boom, yeah?

"And I just met this guy, but I figure it never hurts to make nice with the big mean guys--or girls." here his look indicates he's classified Lady Grey in the 'big mean' category.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

*Hybrid*



Graybeard said:


> ...
> "What about you alien? Do you want to sell the prototype as well?"




"I want revenge at this martian sIut... Miss Martian. I cannot let you sabotage the prototype..."
Hybrid grunts, his tail moving up and down as his claws pop out, ready to attack the woman, if he doesn't like her next answer.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid


Popping claws ony mean that he is ready to use lethal damage...

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
3 Super-senses (Darkvision, Infravision)
1 Concealment (Visual, Blending)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)

[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 2, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey eyed the two strangers carefully. One of them wanted to sell the prototype and the other wanted to use it as a weapon. While she might be able to kill or disable them, it might be in her best interest to suppress that instinct for now. There was more than one way to embarrass Wayne Enterprises. She could almost see the headlines in the paper now. Poor Bruce Wayne holding a press conference to explain how his multimillion dollar prototype was stolen. That did have a certain finesse to it.

"I do not trust either of you but I have no need to distrust you either, yet. While I would prefer to sabotage the prototype, there is a certain irony in stealing it and watching Wayne explain to the press and his customer how the prototype was stolen." she says the name Wayne with obvious venom and hatred.

"Would it be too much to ask if either of you have a plan for getting the prototype out of the building?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2010)

*Einar*

Einar locates a nurse and asks her politedly to xerox the celtic text. After that is done, the old viking goes to Aleera's office. The woman is obviously busy, as she doesn't even raise his sight from the papers she's reading. As Einar asks her about using a "magic box", she waves her hand at him. "Of course of course." 
Authorized, Einar sits parsimoniously in front of the machine, and begins to search the web for stuff. Somehow the magic box was so helpful that Einar thought it was a gift from Odin or something! After hours of research, he finds that Sontehenge, as he thought, would be perfect for the ritual, there are tons of places used by the celtic druids in the near vicinity. The other stuff was easy to get. However, Einar finds no clue about the celtic text. Could it be older? The viking found about the Hallstatt, an ancient people from even before Einar's kind was conceived by the gods. 
Another striking news the viking found surfing was that Wayne Inc was victim of a sabotage last night, apparently three renown super villains broke in and stole a dangerous prototype. The cameras identified the intruders as Lady Grey, Hybrid and Fist of Khonsu.
Searching their names brings some information about them, that Einar is quick to learn. Perhaps if these guys sneaked inside Wayne Enterprises, they could get him out of Arkham.

*Meanwhile in the roof of Wayne Enterprises*

The newly formed and tense alliance put hands to work. Grey's sharp eyes spotted a small window, with view to the prototype sealed room. It was all that Shane needed. Using the paths of Khonsu, The Fist teleported the trio inside.
With caution Lady Gray identified the laser alarms surrounding the prototype. It would need an incredible feat of acrobatics to reach the prototype room sealed door. After that, someone would have to open the door, either by messing with the security panel, or with raw strength. If the second is the choice, the group knows that alarms will sound inevitable, bringing the guards, which didn't mind much. But it could draw the attention of some dangerous supers. What lies beyond the sealed door is a mystery

_OOC: So, you are inside! 
-DC 30 Acrobatics will move you to the door. Of course Shane can teleport there, but bringing the entire crew at once would require more time, and there are surely some patrols inside the building.
-DC 30 disable device would get you through the door without sounding the alarm.
-A strength check of 25 would rip the doors open, sounding the alarm.
_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hybrid*

"I could make me flat like a sheet of paper and crawl below the lasers. But I can open the door only by ripping it apart, so I wouldn't need to bother with the laser-alarm. I take you are better burglars? Have some knowledge how to open the door without alarming everyone?"
Hybrid says, obvious eager to take the direct approach if the others have no great idea.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

Tactic would be shifting 6 points from Impervious to get Insubstantial 1 (flat but retaining basic humanoid shape) and slithering (super-movement).

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
3 Super-senses (Darkvision, Infravision)
1 Concealment (Visual, Blending)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 2, 2010)

Einar would smile upon seeing such obvious sign of good fate. Point is, that with his spirit sundered he couldn't care less. And he knew that even death would be better, yes he shall repay the Sorceress. By the same coin, he'll strip her of her powers so she would taste her own medicine. Making mental note, Einar did his best to remeber the Hallstatt people. He patted the modern oracle-device called G00gle with text "Experts on Hallstatt people". The trio of obviously cooperating warriors raiding the hold of Wayne Ent. brought shadow of a smile upon his lips. 

_This might be worth checking, let's leave them messages ... the hybrid would be the most troublesome to contact. Maybe runes would tell me how. Ninja woman ... perhaps she is from Japan, if so Kanji message should work. And this Konsu guy ... perhaps message in the newspaper would reach him._

Quickly he wrote [MENTION=40943]mes[/MENTION]sage to the newspaper "Gotham Daily Courier", knowing that the two humans among the three raiders would most likely read about their raid. He asked them to put on picture containing japanese text and short message in english. Both meant the same when translated to respective languages:

"Very impressive raid You had there, I represent interest in the prototype ... and perhaps cooperation in covering it up. Give contact phone number in the next "Gotham Daily Courier" with the  symbol of the wolf if You agree."

Then he wrote remaining chores connected with the ritual. G00gle was truly a blessing.

OOC: About that, Einar checks if there is bear fat for sale. 
1) Or the candles made from bear fat in magic accesory stores.
2) When the next moon-time is good ?
3) Conveniently placed druidic stone circle, properly consecrated ... of course.
4) Are the ritual herbs on sale ? Or he have to prepare them properly (Like cutting them with golden sicle while intoning prayers etc.)
5) Find some academic expert on Hallstatt people and preferably linguist. So Einar could find someone capable of proper spelling. Noone wants to become were-hamster !
6) Buy present for Aleen. Plus some sweets. He knows that his relative freedom within the facility is only thanks to her.

By the way, I need details about wich minor spells contained this book Einar bought on E@bay. I don't have time to research spell to contact Hybrid.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 3, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey examined the laser set up for a moment. She considered taking on the challenge of getting through the laser 'net' but realized that even if she were successful, she would still have to either rip the door off or disable the alarm system, neither of which she was equipped to do.

"I may be able to get past the lasers but I do not have either the strength, or the skill, to get past the door. I am unconcerned with any guards we may encounter. They can be easily dealt with. I am more concerned with the Batman showing up."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

*Hybrid*

Hybrid looks at the teleporting villain: "Good idea or smash? How far could you transport us after we got the prototype?"
 
[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
3 Super-senses (Darkvision, Infravision)
1 Concealment (Visual, Blending)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Walking Dad said:


> *Hybrid*
> 
> Hybrid looks at the teleporting villain: "Good idea or smash? How far could you transport us after we got the prototype?"




Shane frowns. "I can take a crack at the security system, but even with Khonsu's Blessing, this Waynetech is pretty high-end stuff.

"I can get us about a mile out if I work it, but there's only so much I can carry at a time. That shapechanging of yours come with a weight loss opton? And do we have any idea how much this prototype weighs?"

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if even a Boosted Shane can beat the security DC, but I'm willing to give it a try. Just want to get an 'escape plan' sketched out first, if we can.

Shane's 'extended range' teleport, if I read the chart right, is 1 mile, but his max weight is 250 lbs beyond himself. I believe Extra Effort would let him do 500 lbs in a single jump. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

*Hybrid*

"Don't worry about me. I could take the shape of some guy on the street to get away. And I will eat you, if you think you can foul me and just escape. So, where would we met again?"
 After clearing this up, he asks Grey: "You know Gotham better than us, how much time we got after the alarm until Batguy appears?"

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid

Your call, VV, would you allow shapeshift with Hybrid's limitation to reduce his mass.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
3 Super-senses (Darkvision, Infravision)
1 Concealment (Visual, Blending)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)

[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 4, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey considers the question from the alien for a moment. This night was not going the way she planned. Oh well, better get used to it.

"The police will take about 10 minutes to respond in force. They may have a patrol car closer. Wayne will have their own security force in the building, of course. They will be the first to respond. I am  confident that the three of us can eliminate any threat posed by either the police or Wayne security. As for Batman, if he is busy elsewhere in the city with an escaped villain, then we have a lot of time. If he is not otherwise occupied, he could show up within 10 minutes. I believe it is safe to presume that he is not watching the building. If he was, then he would have shown up already and arrested us for breaking in. Since none of us seem to have the necessary skills to disable the alarm system, then setting off the alarm is a foregone conclusion. The only difference will be if we do it by ripping off the door or by tripping one of the lasers. I see little difference in the amount of time either option will give us to grab the prototype and get out. By bypassing the lasers though, we may avoid other traps between us and the door."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 4, 2010)

*Einar*

During his search Einar remembered how once he has fooled greedy employer in Venice during the 100 years war in France. The fool hired wizard to summon guardian demon and ordered creature to guard entrance to his treasure vault. Clever Scipio, a suspicious burglar that Einar worked with at that time, gave demon a bar wench for sport and a little chit-chat. Creature was amused enough to reveal the details of it's contract. And that it was obliged to guard door, and door only. The  merchant didn't trust demon with his gold after all. One battering ram and cheap wall later Scipio, Einar and this sicilian scum Bernardo were hauling caskets of gold that merchant owed them for a job away while all manner of people were laughing upon seeing how merchant's greed turned against him.

_Now, where are those herbs ?_

OOC:Hint for a team ! Check the wall, it's often less sturdy and/or bugged than the Door. I didn't remembered GM saying that it is under lasers.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*

"As long as we're ready for the things to go off, I can at least give disabling the security grid a shot," Shane says. "We just need to be ready to move if set them off, instead."

((OOC: Shane has Disable Device, but even his boosted bonus means he has to get at least an 18 on his roll in order to succeed. If we're ready to bolt for the prototype and make a quick escape, though, doesn't hurt for me to roll. Maybe he'll get lucky. Just let me know))


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2010)

_OOC: I would have made it if it not were for those boys and his dog! And that Viking Berserker werewolf. =P_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

OOC: I say go ahead and do something!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

ooc: I wait for FoK's teleport and Disable Device check.


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*

_>sshf<_

With a now-familiar whisper, Shane disappears, his field of darkness emerging on the other end of the lasers near the security panel. The darkness shreds to nothing as the tattoo on his arm glows slightly, then he digs into the wires.

"Almost ... almost ... and then ... crap!"

Shane looks up with a shrug as the alarms begin to blare.

"Nearly had it, but looks like Wayne uses more redundancy than I thought. How about you just rip the door open now, big guy?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay. Close, but no cigar on the disable attempt. I'm assuming failure sets off the alarm. Otherwise, he'd just take 20.  :

boosted Disable Device. (1d20+12=26)[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 8, 2010)

Lady Grey

"So much for surprise and stealth." she muttered while reaching for her weapon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

ooc: D&D had a rule, that you had to fail by more than 5 to set a alarm / trap of.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

A deafening alarm shakes the whole building. Shouting from a floor below reach the super senses of the villains. Also, there is some mechanic noise from the other side of the wall. Activating the alarm might have triggered some defense mechanisms...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

*Hybrid*

Hybrid concentrates, muscles used normally for fast attacks and maximum impact are altered to slower, but much more powerful work. He simply moves to the door and tries to rip it out of it hinges and use it as a shield against possible attacks from the other side of the room..

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

Reduce reglar Str to 10 to buy 8 levels of Superstrength. Effective strength for grappling, pushing and breaking objects is now 60. Maximum load is now 100 tons and pushing dragging is 250 tons. Damage is reduced to +0

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
3 Super-senses (Darkvision, Infravision)
1 Concealment (Visual, Blending)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

*Einar*

Einar is able to get all necessary herbs and components for the ritual in e-bay. Their cost range from trivial to expensive. However Einar's contacts are able to hack the system and get those for free. He only needs a shipping address... He doubts putting the address of the prison would serve him well... 
_
OOC: I'm just making time here for the guys, heh._

*Meanwhile inside Wayne Enterprises*

Hybrid re-adapts his body and tears the reinforced door from the wall, pieces of bricks and twisted steel bars are showered over the room, as the alien places the door between his new-found allies and the entrance of the room. Now the three can see the prototype, slowly descending into a floor sealed chamber!! There's not much time! In that precise moment, around 10 security guards burst into the room. The door proves enough distraction for now, as they manoeuvre to get a good shooting angle at you. 

_OOC: The ten agents are still covered by the door, so you cannot see them. The prototype is about 20 feet from you, and descending. The next round it will be under the floor level._


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

*Hybrid*

"You take down the guards. I will get the prototype!" Hybrid says moving quickly into the room and grabbing for the machine. His arms even seem to extent!

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

Reduce reglar Str to 10 to buy 8 levels of Superstrength. Effective strength for grappling, pushing and breaking objects is now 60. Maximum load is now 100 tons and pushing dragging is 250 tons. Damage is reduced to +0

Getting in, grabbing the prototype. If needed, shift some of the superstrength to elongation to reach it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
3 Super-senses (Darkvision, Infravision)
1 Concealment (Visual, Blending)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2010)

((OOC: Now that we can see it, what does the prototype look like? Is it something Fist can teleport, or is it too heavy? The answer will decide what he does.))


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 9, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey wastes no time in tumbling and somersaulting behind the guards while drawing her sword at the same time.

"Today's your lucky day boys and girls. Leave now and live. Stay here and die. It's your choice." she states while holding her blade against the back of the neck of the nearest guard.

[sblock=ooc] Acrobatics and Intimidate rolls (in order) = 1d20+11=30, 1d20+8=26 [/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 9, 2010)

*Einar*

Einar would enjoy the thing, so smoothly it went if not for the witch's curse. Regardless, he efficiently finished what he started and laid back for the evening as good patient he was pretending to be, thinking and remembering stuff from just 20 years ago. One of his erstwhile allies had somewhere around a hideout. He wondered if the post office would deliver to the cave.

_Nah, I doubt it. Not to mention that this place is sealed away from unwanted humans._ 

And currently he was fully human. Einar remembered the words the teenage witch told him before madness claimed his senses and rendered him comatose for years.

"You got second chance, enjoy your humanity ..."

He repeated it monotonously and checked his notes. Einar had now all, except language expert and place. He'll send @mails tomorrow about delivery. Since he had discreete service vault in one of the banks, he'll need to make arrangements. Saying so, Einar returned to the grimoire, flipping trough pages as he was lying in his bed. Not very unusual sight for nurses or other patients. Since he was sentenced unable to live on his own, his only life was trough books. Thus he read a lot of them.



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'm just making time here for the guys, heh._



OOC: I absolutely understand, Einar escaping before team-evil even robs the Waynecorp would be silly.

Now, I could write down stuff about what Einar does or does not ... Just will need no/yes from You on OOC. Ok ? 
Did Einar found any expert on Hallstatt culture ?
Does Einar have lot of time till next New Moon ?

And since Einar is so old I have justification to "find" abadoned Villain Headquarters from old times. If DM lets me, of course.^^

Do Einar could ask local @friend to get the ingredients for him and put into bank deposit box ? This way Einar's stuff would wait for him to be free. And [MENTION=38446]buddy[/MENTION] would have a kick from "spy mission". I bet there are people who like such LARP-ing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

*Einar*

As the old viking goes through the pages of his book, he finds some useful spells he might cast from the pages of the tome.

The next morning, Einar manages to get the phone number of one Miko Tanaka, apparently a person who, according to his contacts, could reach Lady Gray, and with her, thought Einar, the other two. It was easy to phone someone from the internet. You just have t pretend you are watching a film, and mumble like an old man.
On the other side of the line, a young accented voice replies the call. *"Hello, Okamoto Industries, this is the office of Haruko Okamoto, she's not here at the moment, how can I help you?"*

_OOC: replies to your questions are:
Yes he could find some in Irish universities
He has 2 weeks
He might recall some places
That is unfortunately a no. You might want to explore other possibilities. 

The tome is a Device, with the following powers:
-Mind reading (2 ranks)
-Dimensional pocket (2 ranks)
-Emotion control (2 ranks)
-Illusion (1 sense, 2 ranks)
_

*Battle inside Wayne Enterprises*

Lady Gray makes her display, intimidating the man she just stepped behind. The guard drops his gun and yields.
The other 9 guards however, open fire, as his companion kneels. Of the nine guards, just three find their mark, but only one bullet pierces Lady Grey's costume. 


[sblock=Battle!]
                        Bruised/Injured    Stunned    Disabled/Staggered      Uncon/Dying      
Lady Grey                    1/1
Fist of Khonsu
Hybrid

Agents:
1: Yield
2:
3:
4:
5:
6:
7:
8:
9:
10:

The prototype is somehow like an orb of black metal, think of the Deathstar but the size of a big watermelon, with antenna protruding from everywhere. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2010)

((OOC: Sorry for all the delaying. Did hybrid's reach for the prototype work? If not, Fist will do a teleport to the prototype. His Darkness Control will give him total concealment, though his darkvision means it doesn't affect him. Not sure if he can grab the prototype and teleport back in the same round (what action would laying hands on the prototype be?) but if he can, he'll do that))


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

OOC: The prototype is heavy, requiring a Str of at least 25 to lift it. Hybrid will reach the prototype in his turn if he uses a move action to get there and then another to grab the thing.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*

"Have fun with the magic bowling ball," Shane says as Hybrid extends himself to reach it in time. As he realizes the room has guards--guards with guns--he says, "I'll see if I can't convince these guys it's bedtime."

_>sshf<

>sshf<_

As Shane teleports, he pops in and out of two separate points in the room, covering the nearby guards in the inky blackness Khonsu's Path opens up.

[sblock=OOC]Each teleport invokes his Darkness Control, so I think that means he can double move to create two separate darkness areas (10ft radius each) covering as many guards as possible. He has darkvision, so he's immune to his own effect.

If I have the mechanics wrong and he can only do one teleport, no worries.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 9, 2010)

*Einar*



Voda Vosa said:


> On the other side of the line, a young accented voice replies the call. *"Hello, Okamoto Industries, this is the office of Haruko Okamoto, she's not here at the moment, how can I help you?"*




The Runetome was priceless, Einar even enacted it's magic to boost up his sense of confidience to carry the next deed.

Einar grinned, circled his hand over the phone in the shape  of the rune of deception and the person on the other end of the "magical line" should hear sultry voice of a young maiden. He knew that yakuza he knew during WWII were treating women with carelessness as if they were children, and thus harmless.

"<Japanese: Hello and good day to You. I'm looking for a introduction to Miko Tanaka and was hoping that You could help me. I had heard from a trusted friend that he could help me in my distress. If You please could do me the favor.>"

OOC:
Using Runetome: Illusion(Maiden's Voice). Shamelessly Bluffing:1d20+11=25. Einar wants to sound serious and stuff, but he'll first bite off his tongue than talk about ninjas with secretary. 

Later I plan him to phone to Ireland, Dublin for example and find this Irish Authority in Hallstatt people. Och, and one of the male nurses that he dislikes suddenly goes into Rage, thanks to Emotion Control power. Somewhere "public". Einar fakes proper fright.

Just informing You beforehand, so You know what to expect. Och, and if Batman shows up to visit his grinning boyfriend Einar does his best to sniff his scent.


Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: replies to your questions are:
> Yes he could find some in Irish universities
> He has 2 weeks
> He might recall some places
> That is unfortunately a no. You might want to explore other possibilities._




1) Okay, so perhaps he could arrange for it to be stored somewhere for him ? Like sending it over to Miss Okamoto's mansion. If Graybeard permits, that is. 

I want him to recall some old house with caves beneath. Similiar to what Mr B have but much more humbler. Mansion should be a near-ruin and caves ... without fancy stuff, just plain old caves. He'll arrage rest with team-evil.



Voda Vosa said:


> _
> The tome is a Device, with the following powers:
> -Mind reading (2 ranks)
> -Dimensional pocket (2 ranks)
> ...




Heh, I just feel Arkham in the palm of my hand. Thanks for the christmas gift GM !^^


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 10, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey is annoyed that she was actually hit by a lowly security guard. How embarrassing. 


"I warned you. Time for you to die!"

In a blur of motion, she slices the nearest standing guard.

[sblock=attack] 1d20+9=22 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2010)

*Hybrid*

Ignoring the weak human weapons, Hybrid holds the prototype secure. "Let's get out of here!" He shouts to the others as he moves to the next exterior wall and making his own exit.

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid

Readjusting his stats to below. With a lifting strange of 36 (26 + Super-Strength 2) it should be easy to carry.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)
2 Wall crawling

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

*Einar*

*"You are talking to her,"* says the woman voice from the other side, obviously remarquing her gender. *"How can I help you?"*



*Battle inside Wayne Enterprises*

As Lady Grey slices the head off one of the guards, Shane covers the escape with a pair of Darkness fields, while Hybrid grabs the prototype. The alien attempts to make an opening in the walls but they are harder than he thought. They'll require some battering before ceading completly.

The guards inside the darkness field try to get out but are now very cnfused. Only 3 guards remain free and open fire at the Fist of Khonsu! Just one bullet finds it's way to Shane, but in the last second, the tatoos in his arms glowed and the bullet was teleported away.

[sblock=Battle!]
                        Bruised/Injured    Stunned    Disabled/Staggered      Uncon/Dying      
Lady Grey                    1/1
Fist of Khonsu
Hybrid

Agents:
1: Yield
2: Dead
3: In the darkness field
4:In the darkness field
5:In the darkness field
6:In the darkness field
7:In the darkness field
8:
9:
10:

Guards attacks: Roll Lookup
Shane's toughness: Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*

Shane frowns at the guards who fire on him. 

"Not nice, boys," he says.

_>sshf<_

Another darkness field erupts as he teleports between the remaining guards.

"Now, try not to be stupid and shoot in the dark, okay?"

_>sshf<_

Shane pops up next to Hybrid, brushing away his arrival field as he says "Maybe it's faster if we just make for the roof?"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 11, 2010)

*Einar*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"You are talking to her,"* says the woman voice from the other side, obviously remarquing her gender. *"How can I help you?"*



_
In many ways, sweet morsel. In many ways._
Thought Einar haughtily, enjoying the emotions instilled in him trough magic, before taking deep breath to stop his irritation and reply in calm voice, ridden with proper nuances. He could only hope that miss Tanaka Miko was the right call. 
"<Japanese: My most esteemed grandfather is looking for his favorite kitty. She's so sneaky that she went roof crawling again. You should reckognise her, a really lovely kitten with ash gray fur. He is currently waiting for her in Arkham hospital for souls, room 239, John Doe. He promises chocolates. Thank You and good bye.>"

>click<

That was all, now Irish universities ... and @mail adressess to several professors who were dealing with dead languages. Hum, hum ... och, now for some nice music Einar decided for Led Zeppelin.

The tune of "Immigrant Song" filled the room when old viking accidentally turned the sound to the max and gasped upon the sudden noise. And he started searching for the Halstatt experts ... still helpless about the noise coming from the music.

OOC: Bluff: Taking 10 to explain trough half-words and indirect hinting about fact that "her" mysterious grandpa wants to meet with Lady Gray and means no harm.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2010)

*Hybrid*


jkason said:


> ...
> 
> Shane pops up next to Hybrid, brushing away his arrival field as he says "Maybe it's faster if we just make for the roof?"



"Ok, expert, lead the way. This thing is to heavy for you to teleport, isn't it?" Hybrid asks back, hitting the wall once more for good measure.


[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

Could Shane use a extra effort to gain the portal extra to the teleport? If it fits though the portal, it is teleported, regardless of it's weight.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)
2 Wall crawling

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*

"I'd say we start by going through the door you ripped off the hinges and make our way back to the roof, or to a window that's not as tough as this wall is."

[sblock=OOC]







Walking Dad said:


> Could Shane use a extra effort to gain the portal extra to the teleport? If it fits though the portal, it is teleported, regardless of it's weight.




Right now he can teleport up to 250 lbs mor than himself. VV said the prototype was heavy, but I'm not sure if that means it's heavier than his max or not. 

As for portal, I believe you can only add power feats with extra effort, not extras. He could, though, use extra effort to give himself another instance of Progression (mass) which would let him carry up to 500 lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2010)

Lady Grey

"Roof or window makes no difference to me. Let's leave before our flying rodent fixated friend shows up."

She sneaks up behind the other two villains and waits for their next move.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

_OOC: I'll allow an Extra effort use to be able to teleport the prototype, Hybrid and Lady Gray._


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: I'll allow an Extra effort use to be able to teleport the prototype, Hybrid and Lady Gray._




There is a soft glow from the hieroglyph tattoos on Shane's arm, and a brief match of that glow in his eyes. He shakes both off, whisperin, "If you say so."

He grabs Lady Grey's wrist with one hand, then places his other so that a few fingers make contact with Hybrid's hand and the prototype in them. 

"Hold on," he says. "This may be a little rough."

_>whoosh<_

For a moment there is nothing but darkness swirling in darkness. No sound. No smell. No heat or cold. And then, just as it seems this is all there will ever be, a point of light. Then a beam, almost like a path through the darkness. A rushing feeling, as if riding the light at its own speed. Then ...

_>whoosh<_

With a rush of air and a vague sense of dizziness, the villains re-materialize in an abandoned warehouse.

"Okay, that was ... hard," Shane mutters, stumbling to one of the warehouse walls and leaning against it for support. "We need to not do that again for a while. Also, I could use a lie down."

[sblock=OOC]Extra effort to let me carry everyone, and Shane's choosing his extended range teleport: up to 1 mile. I figure it's logical he would have scouted out a safe spot to teleport to for his escape prior to deciding to go break in. He's now fatigued from the extra effort exertion. It's unclear to me if going to exhausted then unconscious is inevitable without spending a hero point, or if he just becomes exhausted if he doesn't limit his actions. 

If he can stay just fatigued, I'll go with that for now, since I'm hoping we can rest soon. If it's 'hero point or collapse in the next two rounds,' he'll spend his hero point (or are they 'villain points' for this game?  [/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 14, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey steps away from the other two and looks around at her temporary surroundings. 

"unimaginative but serviceable. So what do we do with the prototype now? Which one of us gets to retain possession of it for now? I know little about either of you and trust is not something I easily give out."

_I wonder if the alien's blood would make a good basis for a serum to enhance strength?_ she thought as she looked at her new partners in crime.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

*Hybrid*

"You already got what you wanted. Wayne has no prototype to present the audience. And before Fist of K... Fok can sell it I want to use it first in a surprise attack on Miss Martian." Hybrid simply answers, ready to leave the others behind.


[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

Sorry for shortening your name, but Fist of Konshu is simply to long to use in normal conversations. Why isn't Moon Knight your enemy, BTW?

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
9 Life Support
2 Immune (Critical Hits)
2 Wall crawling

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

*Einar*

A nurse rushed inside and turned to volume lower with a schooling face, although she melted right away with Einar's doggy face.
He found about one particular expert, and sent an email, but seconds after, he received an automatic reply:
"I'm out of the laboratory in a trip to Stonehenge, will return in two months."
Rats.

Searching the web Einar found that there is anew excavation at the site, apparently a series of chambers beneath the circle have been found.  

*Shane's hideout*

As the villains discuss their agreement, Lady Gray's phone vibrated. She answered and find Miko on the other side. *"My lady, a man called about a moment ago, he sends you a strange message: "My most esteemed grandfather is looking for his favorite kitty. She's so sneaky that she went roof crawling again. You should reckognise her, a really lovely kitten with ash gray fur. He is currently waiting for her in Arkham hospital for souls, room 239, John Doe. He promises chocolates. Thank You and good bye." He spoke in Japanese." *
Shane is slowly loosing his consciousness, however he manages to stay awake and aware.  









*OOC:*


No need to use a hero point.







*Gotham's Museum*

Sitting on a table, Dirtbag's coat hanged to the floor. He was looking at a family album, one photo after another. So many years passed... 
Yuri has being practicing his abilities for a while in secrecy, inside his brother's house. Luckily (for Dirtbag), Dimitri has never been handsome, and remained unmarried. 
The opportunity Yuri was waiting was tonight. He could get vengeance from Gordon and pose a solid strike to the city, while getting enough money for his and his brother's needs. After all he was family. 
A new exhibit in the museum of history features four 2000 years old vases valued in around 3 million dollars each. Of course they are under maximun security, but doors and laser alarms would never stop Dirtbag!
Dimitri drove Yuri to the outsides of the museum and then speeded off. 
As Yuri turned into the creature of dirt, he cought something on the roof. A feminine silhouette climbing and jumping, and then disappearing behind the structures of the roof.









*OOC:*


Notice: 18
Stealth: 29 Roll Lookup







*Gotham's Museum*

The moonlight was bright, and created ghostly images in the water of Gotham's dock. Standing there in the dark, the glowing red eyes of the Hunter caster an unholy reflex over the shifting waters.
After regaining control of his own body, The Witch Hunter souyght out vengeance. This batman had jailed the people that resurrected him from the ashes. Following the news, Ezekiah found out that he has taken them to Arkham Asylum in order to keep them secured until he found anything about this ritual they'd performed.
Witch Hunter knew he only had to create a robbery, perhaps something like the thing those ritualist had created, in order to call the attention of the Batman. Killing this Batman and then procuring some followers was indeed a good plan, although it was easier to think than to do. Not wasting time, Ezekiah asked his way around town to reach the museum.
As Ezekiah arrived, he cough something on the roof. A feminine silhouette climbing and jumping, and then disappearing behind the structures of the roof.








*OOC:*



Notice: 14
Stealth: 21 Roll Lookup


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 14, 2010)

His anger at being defeated burned in his gut like the fires of Hades. This nocturnal vermin would regret the day he met Ezekiah. 

_"What have we here? Friend or Foe?",_ Ezekiah mused, when he spotted the woman. _"I shan't risk fighting two for now. So the break-in will wait. Let us see first if that wench is a friend of the bat. And if she is ..."._ He grinned nastily and the fires of Hell flared briefly in his eyes.

Slowly Ezekiah looked around searching for an access to the rooftop, while being as stealthy as he could.

ooc: Take 10 on Stealth. Which gives us an impressive ... 12.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 14, 2010)

"A woman," he mutters, his voice dry and dusty. "I hate cat burglars."

Yuri dissolves into a puddle of fine dust and begins to crawl toward the door to the museum. He moves quickly among the cracks, taking his time, making sure he isn't spotted by the woman from the roof.

"No door can hold me back," he thinks. "As long as I get to the vases before that girl. And if she does show up, I'll punch her head in."

When he reaches the first vase, he thinks nothing of its beauty - only of its material worth, but he looks about first, just to make sure he isn't being watched.

[sblock=Stealth]If allowed, Dirtbag will take 10 on Stealth, giving him a 25.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 14, 2010)

*Einar*

Einar was relieved that nurse Mathilde was in such good mood today, usually she was sending him to bed early like bad child. But then he noticed something in the window. Some people were screaming outside while dragged in by cops. Fresh patients, huh.
_
Satan ? Again some weekend satanists abused booze and killed a cat on the cemetery. Three hundred years ago they would be dealt with properly by one of those ... hunters._

Einar smirked upon remembering how "good folks" often enjoyed the torching of unliked neighbours. Or stately matrons hiding their excitment upon seeing their husband's younger mistresses dealt with ... permamently. These were fun times, people seeing devil under every rock. That, and all those wars fought around. Now, it was all about nuking one from orbit. No fun.

Einar rised from the chair, and stretched his back, sitting on the computer was worse than woodcutting. Curious about the new patients, Einar wandered quietly towards the entrance to patient side of the asylum. But remembering his earlier phone call, he quickly returned to his room. Fortunately his roommate, an old geezer believing himself Santa Claus, was soundly asleep after medication. Einar felt sudden urge to strangle him, but didn't gave in. He just whispered quietly ...

"<Ancient Norway:You will get it soon child of a pig and rat, for eating my apple pie.>"

After that he wrote short letter in kanji and left it on his bed, clearly visible to anyone who would enter. Leaving with his new favorite book, he repeated loudly what he wrote in it.

"<Japanese: Please, wait for me Lady Gray. I know it's bold of me to ask, but I had to go to boy's room.>"

OOC: GM, so ... the Illusion Magic from Runebook doesn't work trough telephone ? Aww. Anyways, Einar goes down towards the commotion (if he could, of course) and if busted by nurse or other patient he asks around what is happening ? Also if he sees the source of commotion, he tries to read mind of the person causing it using Runebook.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

*Gotham's Museum*

*"]The Witch Hunter*

Ezekiah finds his way up to the top, from a lateral ladder. The metal noise from his climbing seems to fall in deaf ears however, at least as far as he can tell.

Now on the roof, he can see where did the woman broke in, a shattered glass window, and a pair of twisted bars. She must have some muscle! 
He follows the trail, trying not to be spotted. 
Amazed by the degree of advance the civilization has had since his death, The Witch Hunter can't but stop at the exhibit of the 17th century.
Keeping one, he reaches a grand saloon from the last floor. Looking down, he sees the woman, in the middle of the room, hanging from a hook rope placed on the Museum ceiling. On the floor level, he sees a puddle of dirt, slowly crawling towards a particularly well secured exhibit with some vases, towards which the woman descends. 


*"]The Dirtbag*

Dirtbag finds his way easily towards the entrance, and then beneath the door. After that, he hears glass shattering. He keeps moving, pass some exhibits of no value, and then to the main room, from which he could see the ceiling. Hanging from a rope attached to it, the woman, clad in a cat outfit. She doesn't seem to notice Yuri at the moment, although Yuri notices another figure on the last floor, peeking from the edge. His shape is obscured, but he notices two red glowing eyes from his position, staring at him.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 14, 2010)

Yuri scuttles along the floor, thinking to himself, "Of _course_ she would be dressed as a cat. And now I'm going to have to punch her in half. That red-eyed guy is going to have to wait his turn."

The Dirtbag shuffles directly under the cat-woman, next to the vase's protective box, waiting for her to descend to within 10 feet. He prepares to lunge up and strike her with a long tendril of spiky, hardened dirt.

The Dirtbag is a man of directness. His goal is simple: steal the vase, kill anyone who gets in the way. If he can't kill them, he'll turn to dirt and hide in a trashcan, and come back the next day, twice as determined and four times as smelly.

[sblock=Explanation]While in dirt form, Yuri can attack from a prone position (Super-Movement: Slither) with a reach of 10 feet (Elongation). He'll prepare a Penetrating Strike attack for when she moves closer, taking 10 on his Stealth check if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 14, 2010)

OOC: Poor catwoman, Ezekiah would most likely burn her for indecent clothing and tempting man to sin. And Yuri and her seems to have interest conflict. Och joy ! Nice one Voda Vosa !!!


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 14, 2010)

_"A female thief, dressed like a harlot and a moving heap of ... dirt? Odd."_ 

Ezekiah decided to bide his time and observe the scene for now. This new age and time was still full of surprises and he decided to take no risk. A wheellock pistol appeared in his hands and he withdrew a bit more into the shadows.

ooc: If okay, this materializing pistol just means that Ezekiah prepares to use "Blast". I would really like to use rapier, pistol and torch as visual effects for Ezekiah's powers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

*Gotham museum*

Catwoman seems not to notice the Dirtbag, approaching with assassin intentions, while she descends towards the vases' case. 
Suddenly, Dirtbag lunges a hardened spike, catching Catwoman in the back! The feline woman is not able to move from harm's way. The wound where the spike entered pours fresh blood.

She jumps from the rope into the floor, making the laser alarms screech with deafening intensity!
*
"Oh great! First I get hit by the ground itself and then I forgot about the alarms!"* she protests, half stunned. 

_
OOCirtbag almost fails, but hits Catwoman, and she fails for more than 5 in her toughness save so she is Bruised1, Injured1, and Stunned. Due to her incredible recovery rate, she heals 1 injured condition.
Dirtbag attack: 12
Catwoman save: 15_


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 14, 2010)

_"This ... dirt heap is rather dangerous. Interesting, though of no concern. This howling sound will attract the bat, if I am lucky and maybe the fight distracts him, if it lasts long enough. Very good."_

Ezekiah looked for a vantage position and prepared himself for the arrival of the Batman, ready to blow the rodent into kingdom come. All the while he kept an eye on the struggle below.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 14, 2010)

Dirtbag rears up into a form akin to a golem of dirt and shapes one of his arms into a huge spiked protrusion that he tries to slam into the cat-woman's abdomen.

Unperturbed by the alarms, he aims carefully, going for a killshot.

[sblock=ooc VV]I don't know if you'd prefer to have me roll. You can do it for me if you like.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 15, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey simply replies "Understood." into the phone before slipping it away.

_A very odd message. I know of no one at Arkham. Perhaps I shall pay this John Doe a visit. After all, he could always have a nasty shaving accident._

Looking at the two other people in the room, she weighs her options.

"Hybrid, you may have the prototype for now. If you require any assistance with your vengeance, I may be available to assist you."

Turning to face the other one,

"As for you, rest. I'll be in touch. I must leave the two of you for now. Something else has just came to my attention that I need to investigate. Just remember, if the prototype ends up back at Wayne Enterprises, you wil pay dearly."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

*Gotham museum*

Dirtbag connects another powerful blow to catwoman, who just can't avoid the spike to sink in her belly! 
She kneels one leg, but is not over just yet. Even as the bloodied spike retreats, the catwoman heals her wound. She is, however, too startled as to act; for now.

[sblock=Battle]
Dirtbag:
Attack +8
Defense +9
Tough +9
Condition: Unharmed

Catwoman:
Defense: +11
Tough: +7/+5 if flat footed
Condition: Bruised 2 (Regenerates 1 injured condition per round)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

*Hybrid*


Graybeard said:


> Lady Grey
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




"How can I contact you? And if this device scrambles her telepathy, I may still need some nice fire-works." Hybrid asks the famale nija before she can leave.

"Fok, this is a nice hideout. I haven't found one of my own yet. I will stay and do my planning from here. Or is this a problem?" Hybrid asks Shane with a toothy grin.

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid

Sorry for shortening your name, but Fist of Konshu is simply to long to use in normal conversations. Why isn't Moon Knight your enemy, BTW?

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)

3 unused

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

As Lady Gray was about to reply, the trio sees something flashing in the dark clouds of the night. The Batsignal! Gray knew it way too well, the other two not so much. Something was happening out there, perhaps that's why the Bat didn't show up at Wayne Enterprises.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 15, 2010)

Dirtbag holds his arm over his head, this time shaping his arm into a gigantic hammer. The hammer collides with the cat-woman with a sickening crunch. A fragment of his hammer flies off from the impact and immediately reattaches itself when the punch has followed through.

"I hope this one's famous," Dirtbag thinks. "Notoriety is better than any vase."

As he watches the cat-woman's reaction, he remembers the red-eyed guy on the roof.

"Hey red-eyed guy! This loot is mine! Unless you're gonna help me take it, get out of here!"

_ooc: My strike should be doing penetrating damage, right?_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

*Gotham Museum*
*
"It seems you play dirty. Hm, I like that in a man"*
Using the momentum of Dirtbag's hit, Catwoman jumps up and throws a pair of sharp knives to him! However, the blades just sink into his body, and are then spitted out. The now harmless knives bounce in the floor with a Klang! sound. 
Catwoman lands gracefully, passes her left hand over her body (which is astonishingly beautiful) in a provocative way *"That was... disappointing.... Meow..."*

In that moment, your attention is drawn to the windows of the museum. You see the Batsignal, shining on the dark clouds.
Seconds afterwards, the lights and sirens of police cars...

*"Hm, this is getting interesting... for you at least. See you later dirty boy!"* Catwoman shoots her whip, and quickly moves up towards the ceiling. 






[sblock=Battle]
Dirtbag hits, but kitty made her save, then attacked him, hitting. Dirtbag saves. She then moves up 30' with her hook.

Dirtbag:
Attack +8
Defense +9
Tough +9
Condition: Unharmed

Catwoman:
Defense: +11
Tough: +7/+5 if flat footed
Condition: Bruised 2 (Regenerates 1 injured condition per round)[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2010)

"I do as I please", scoffs Ezekiah. "But no worry. I care not for your petty theft or the wench. I am here to wait for that ... batman. Maybe a woman in pain will get him here faster. He seems to be that type".

With a nasty grin, Ezekiah aims and shots at Catwoman. His pistol bucks and a hellish bolt races towards her.

ooc: Blast 9 against Catwoman (Attack +6, in melee-2)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2688389/

A nice 19 ... that's gonna hurt.

Edit: Argh, too many systems. It shouldn't have been a minus 2, since I have Precise Shot and it would have been a -4 any way in MM 2e. So it is a 21.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

*Gotham Museum*
*

Catwoman simply moves away from the hit. She takes out her feline tongue at the Witch Hunter. "Nanananaa" and keeps climbing up.

Catwoman uses her HP to avoid the attack.*


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2010)

Ezekiah raises an eyebrow and seems to be more surprised than annoyed. He then just keeps firing ... even if he doesn't hit the noise should attract someone.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Graybeard said:


> "As for you, rest. I'll be in touch. I must leave the two of you for now. Something else has just came to my attention that I need to investigate. Just remember, if the prototype ends up back at Wayne Enterprises, you wil pay dearly."




"I could definitely do with a nap," Shane says, though he seems to be slowly shaking off the effects of the jump.



Walking Dad said:


> "Fok, this is a nice hideout. I haven't found one of my own yet. I will stay and do my planning from here. Or is this a problem?" Hybrid asks Shane with a toothy grin.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> 
> ...




Shane laughs. "Man, you say my name that way, it sounds dirty. Call me Fist if you want. The full moniker was more 'cause I thought it'd make a cool logo when I tagged a place.

"As for this place, it's not mine. Just an empty spot I scoped out for a quick getaway in case what just happened ... happened. Can't imagine the owner's gonna say no to you, though."

[sblock=OOC]I didn't spend any PP on an actual headquarters, though if VV wants to grant us the abandoned warehouse for now, I'm all for it.

As for Moon Knight, I originally designed this character for an Egyptian Alternate setting MM game that died on the vine. At the time, I just picked who I thought would be an appropriate Egyptian god given Fist's abilities.  When I retooled him for this setting, I just forgot Moon Knight had a Khonsu connection. I made up "Trapmaster" because it seemed a teleporter's most difficult adversary would be someone who specialized in blocking off exits (dropped the ball there, too, since I didn't think of Mister Miracle). 

I'm sure Moon Knight probably wouldn't be too happy, though, to have a villain running around using his patron's name, though. And I have yet to meet a villain that doesn't run afoul of more than one hero, whether he's officially one's nemesis or not. [/sblock]



Voda Vosa said:


> As Lady Gray was about to reply, the trio sees something flashing in the dark clouds of the night. The Batsignal! Gray knew it way too well, the other two not so much. Something was happening out there, perhaps that's why the Bat didn't show up at Wayne Enterprises.




"What the heck is that thing?" Shane blurts out.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2010)

ooc: As requested, a few rolls for Ezekiah's random shooting


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 16, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey is about to answer Hybrid when something outside in the sky catches her eye.

"What the heck is that thing?" Shane blurts out. 

That is the infamous Batsignal. Commissioner Gordon uses it to call Batman when there is a problem requiring his attention. Either one of the guards at Wayne Enterprises called the police or someone else is the focus of Batman's attention this evening."

"How can I contact you? And if this device scrambles her telepathy, I may still need some nice fire-works." Hybrid asks.

Lady Grey considers the question for a moment before replying.

"There is a young woman who works at Okamoto Industries who knows how to reach me. Her name is Miko Tanaka and she can be reached at 555-0921. Just leave a message and she will contact me. Do not give this information to anyone else without my consent."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

As he watches the cat-woman climbing out of the museum, the Dirtbag only thinks, "Damn. I'll have to add her to the list. Right after Dickhead Gordon. Now, I'd better get out of here before the Bat shows up."

Yuri collapses into a small mound of dirt and is about to make his way out of the room, but stops.

"Hey, red-eyed guy! Nice shooting. I'm not sticking around to wait for The Bat to show up. Want to come with me?"


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2010)

Ezekiah hesitated for a brief moment. It had been his plan to attack the bat-creature here. But then again, what did he really know about his strengths and weaknesses? He hadn't been able to hurt that harlot in cat's clothes and he was sure that the bat would be tougher. Time to gather more information and maybe find some allies.

"Lead on. I shall follow you.", he said. Maybe that ... dirt creature could assist him. After all, he had mentioned the bat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

*Gotham Museum*

Dirtbag collects the Vases as Ezekiah moved down to the floor level. As they were about to come out, the lights of the police cars pointing at the fron glass doors alerts them that this point is covered. What would they do now? Burst among the cops? Find a back door? Set a trap for Batidiot? 


*Shane's hideout*

Lady Grey was leaving, while Shane rested his tired body on a ruined chair, and Hybrid handled the prototype. 
What is the next move of the villains? Would they search the source of the Batsignal? Would they split appart now? Lady Grey is going to find out who is the jerk who "knows too much"? 



*Arkham*

Einar went to the commotion below, and found no problem standing on the edge of the mess. About 8 men and women were being pushed inside contention cells, as they screamed that they had rised the prince of lies himself from the grave using their otherwordly powers. Reading the minds of the satanists, Einar is able to make out the scene the night before _(The Witch Hunter rising from his background)_.
Would the old viking find out more about this? Perhaps the use of the more powerful spells would alert the others of his magical powers... And there was Lady Grey... would she be quick to reply to his call? Would she even know about it? Einar hoped to have placed his eggs in the right basket.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2010)

Ezekiah turns towards the heap of dirt.

"What shall we do now? I am very much in favour of showing the city watch what happens to those who hinder my mission and send their souls screaming to hell, but mayhap you know this burgh better and these watchmen possess strengths unknown to me?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

"I'm all for it, as long as you can withstand a bit of gunfire. There's nothin' wrong with a little mayhem. I'll check it out."

Yuri puts the vases in a secure alcove, the collapses into dirt form and slinks into the crack of the door, looking outward to gauge the strength of the police squad.

Without moving beyond the crack of the door, he tries to count how many police are there, how many are carrying guns, and whether Commissioner Gordon is among them.

[sblock=Skills]I'll take 10 on a Notice check and a Stealth check, if you don't mind. If you'd rather roll for me, feel free.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

[sblock=Yuri]
Gordon is among the cops. There are 4 cars, and 16 policemen, armed. Some with shotguns, some with guns. Gordon is loading his gun and seems to be going to speak to the museum.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Graybeard said:


> That is the infamous Batsignal. Commissioner Gordon uses it to call Batman when there is a problem requiring his attention. Either one of the guards at Wayne Enterprises called the police or someone else is the focus of Batman's attention this evening."




"The Bat? You mean, that guy's real?" Shane says. "Good thing we 'ported out of there, then. Way they talk, that guy could have sniffed our trail all the way from Wayne Enterprises if we'd gone running."



Voda Vosa said:


> Lady Grey was leaving, while Shane rested his tired body on a ruined chair, and Hybrid handled the prototype.
> What is the next move of the villains? Would they search the source of the Batsignal? Would they split appart now? Lady Grey is going to find out who is the jerk who "knows too much"?




"Well, I've got yer little friend on speed dial, and as long as that signal isn't pointed in the window, I think I'm about spent for the night. Hybie, you wanna crash out here, have at."

[sblock=OOC]If we can use this as an actual hideout, Shane'll go ahead and crash out here to rest off his fatigue from the extra effort. If not, he'll head home to do the same, giving Hybrid his contact info or arranging to meet him back here tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

Yuri retreats hastily back from the door, still in dirt form. A portion of the pile forms a circle and moves about, quickly forming a mouthlike structure.

"Hey, red-eyed guy. What's your name, anyway? The police commissioner is coming up to the door. He's got 15 cops behind him, all armed. Would you care to help me take this bastard hostage? He'd be valuable."

Yuri shuffles to the side of the door, still in dirt form, and elongates himself so that he'll have a clear shot at striking anyone who comes through the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

*Hybrid*

Hybrid begins to test the various functions and settings of the device. He seems to have some technological knowledge... He also looks for hidden tracking devices.

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid

Using take 20 for the later and shifting different super senses.

BTW, Catwoman used a hero point. If she doesn't had the luck feat, it would be called GM fiat instead and Ezekiah would have got a hero point, right?

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)

3 unused

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 16, 2010)

*Arkham Asylum*

*Einar*

Einar masqueraded himself with illusion to look like tiny fly and quietly observed where the satanists were placed. Afterwards he returned to his room, and dispelled the illusion readying himself for cautious nap with the book under his pillow. Now, feeling better he started contemplating what he might need to do if Lady Grey won't show up. He took the paper and rewrote it before placing it in his patient card. Lastly he stared harshly at the old fart snoring in the second bed. Fortunately, there weren't any more patients in this room. He stared again at the old guy and wrinkled his nose at his repulsive odor. Only good thing in him was little meat left on his bones. Perhaps sausage would make Richard Tacker, the "I'm Santa Nutjob", more tolerable. Einar, his mind filled with slumbering power of the runes, nodded to himself. Whenever Lady Gray shows up or not, he'll kill this guy and give him a favor of dying in battle.

"Old idiot, everybody knows that Lobo killed Santa Claus."

Einar whispered before turning to sleep. Anyone could see, were he able to pierce darkness with his or her eyes the note left in patient's card-shelf had these sparkling kanji. Luminescent pencil ... kids love them. With tiniest amount of light person could read following sentence.

"<Japanese: Please, even if You decided to kill me, wake me up first. I called for You and hope we could help each other. I swear that I bear no ill will towards house You and Your clan serve.>"

OOC: Einar waits till morning before doing anything. When sun rises ... he'll do something.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2010)

"You may call me Ezekiah or Witch Hunter", Ezekiah replies. "Very well, you apprehend this commissioner,since you know him. I shall ... dispose of his men. Oh, and how shall I adress you?"

Ezekiah moves to the other side of the door, ready to torch anyone stupid enough to resist.

ooc: quick rule refresher since I have no access to my rulebook right now. With a Toughness save of 9 (Impervious) Ezekiah could stand in plain view of all those cops shooting at him without ever getting a scratch, right? Unless of course they brought serious firepower ... like a 155mm Howitzer.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 17, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey takes her time getting to Arkham Asylum. On the way, she contemplates who, or what, was the focus of Batman's attention that evening. After leaving the warehouse, she had heard the sirens off in the distance. Whomever it was, they must be pretty important for Batman to be called. Was it Joker, Two Face, Riddler, Penguin, Killer Croc, Clayface, Catwoman, or someone new? It would likely be in the newspaper in the morning.

She parked her motorcycle about a mile away from Arkham. It was easy enough to get from there to the asylum. Once there, she kept to the shadows and was able to sneak past the few guards and nurses on duty. 

_Room 239 the message said. This John Doe needs to have a really good explanation for contacting me or else he will have a little accident._  she thought as she silently made her way unseen towards his room.

[sblock=Stealth] 1d20+11=27 [/sblock]

The room was nearly completely dark. There was just enough light coming in from the small window set high in the wall for her to see. There were two occupants sleeping in the beds in the room. Which one was the mysterious John Doe?

Stepping quietly, she checked the patient charts attached to the ends on the beds. Interestingly, there seemed to be a note stuck in one of them.

[sblock=Notice] 1d20+8=24 [/sblock]

She slid it out slowly and read it. It was written in a older dialect but it was easy to understand.

"Please, even if You decided to kill me, wake me up first. I called for You and hope we could help each other. I swear that I bear no ill will towards house You and Your clan serve." 

It was written with a sparkly pencil of some sort. Was this John Doe some kind child or demented? Best not to underestimate him yet. 

Stepping quietly next to the bed, she unsheathes her blade and holds it to his neck.

"Time to wake up Mr. Doe. you and I have some things to talk about." she says softly in Japanese.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 17, 2010)

*A fateful meeting.*

Arkham Asylum - Einar



Graybeard said:


> Lady Grey
> 
> Stepping quietly next to the bed, she unsheathes her blade and holds it to his neck.
> 
> "Time to wake up Mr. Doe. you and I have some things to talk about." she says softly in Japanese.




1d20+14=30

Einar's heightened senses noticed Lady Gray's entrance, as quiet as she was, his nose picked up her scent easily. He stayed motionless, observing her as she checked the note and wasn't very suprised when she "waked" him up while holding blade to his neck. He knew that it would take only quick slash over the throat to end him, and since he hadn't weapon with himself, send him into cold realm of Hel. He quietly opened his eyes and spoke as gently as her while staring down at the blade. 

"<Japanese: I'm glad that my contact didn't lie. As You remember, several days ago You and some allies raided Wayne-group and left without tracks to follow. After reading newspaper and doing little research on You and the other two I decided to contact You, Gray-dono.>"

As the old man spoke, Lady Gray could hear his nightmarish accent wich is forcing her to concentrate just to properly understand his speech, this John Doe seemingly learned quite old form of Japanese and the dialect is ... not from the most polite social circles. He speaks almost like some goon from Yakuza. Very, very old Yakuza. He himself doesn't look that old. She noticed that he seems quite strange, and is obviously one of patients here. After short pause he continues, his words only interrupted by loud snoring going from the opposite corner of the room where other, and much older patient was sleeping.

"<Japanese:  Three years ago I were moved here into Arkham. The geezer snoring there is half-deaf and would need to be kicked to woke up. I intend to silence him anyway. I apologise for moving away from the topic. Unfortunately I can't greet You like proper guest, since I'm imprisoned here. For that I am sorry. Informations I gathered indicate that You hold some grudge against Wayne-group. I won't brag about things I can't prove, it's pointless. I know of a method You could use to deepen their shame for losing Prototype. From being just too careless with security towards being ruthless, cheating corporation uncaring of the lives of it's employees.>"

He stared at her mask and spoke again after polite pause.

"<Japanese:  Of course I have favor to ask as well. >"

OOC: Of course if DM decides that Einar's roommate wakes up Einar, who is observing the geezer as keenly as he is observing Lady Gray, will inmediately put Sound Illusion on the room. So the geezer would hear Einar's loud snoring instead of anything. All the while he'll gesture for Lady Gray to hide under his bed ... or something similiar. If geezer is going to just turn around and return to sleep, Einar will continue talking with Lady Gray. If geezer wakes up and tries to stand up Einar goes up to help him with pillow clutched to his chest, bluffing something calming. And uses pillow to suffocate the old man to death on his bed. All the while keeping his cool, like Dr Lecter. Otherwise Einar kills old man in his sleep, using the same method, after talk with Lady Gray.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

"Call me Dirtbag," Yuri replies to the Witch Hunter. With that, Yuri positions himself next to the front door and awaits Commissioner Gordon's knock.

The Dirtbag (in dirt form) extends one of his arms into a sharpened spike and waits for Gordon to enter the museum.

(Readying an elongated strike attack against Gordon if he enters the museum.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2010)

*Gotham Museum*

Gordon vopice comes from the megaphone.* "Surrender now, we know you are there. Come out with your hands in the air and unnamed." *

As Gordon finishes speaking, you hear someone crashes a window somewhere inside the museum, in the upper floors.  


*Shane's hideout*

After Lady Grey departs, Hybrid tinkers with the prototype, and is able to find out how to use it against Miss Martian, simply pointing at her and activating the thing would temporary deactivate her powers, leaving her an easy prey even for a monkey with a gun.
Shane uses the time to take a well deserved nap.



*Arkham*

Einar explains his case to Grey. The other patient seems to move in his bed and finally wakes up. Einar can't get there to kill him since he has a sword in his neck. 
*"You've been a bad girl, Santa will give you a pair of socks this year!" *he schools Lady Grey.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

"Dammit. Witch Hunter, they've sent a breaching team in for us. We need to either get out of here or set an ambush. Unless..."

Yuri takes a moment to think.

"What if I shift into my dirt form and pool around your feet, moving with you? You could go out, pretending to surrender, and I could stab the commissioner. They'd probably open fire on us, but we might have a few moments of preemptive attack. Either way, we have to decide now."


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2010)

"The last time I was cornered I died. 'tis an experience I do not wish to repeat. Good then, I shall move outside. Brace yourself, I shall try to frighten off this Gordon's men".

Ezekiah waits for Dirtbag to pool around his feet and then leaves the building with his hands raised ... but not in surrender, more in benediction. The very moment he leaves the building he focuses his glare on one of the policemen. His coat billows out, almost like a pair of leathery wings and a slight smell of brimstone is noticeable.

"Wretched fools! How dare ye oppose the forces of just retribution! Fly while ye can or be stricken down!"



ooc: Emotion control 9, Burst (Fear) against the policeman. Ezekiah picks one who stands in such a way as to cover as many policemen as possible with the area effect. Will save should be 19.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

With Commissioner Gordon focused on the Witch Hunter, Dirtbag lashes out his arm, elongating it into a spike, aiming to pierce into the cop's guts. Though he tries desperately, his attack falls short.

"God dammit! Die, you dirty cop!"

[sblock=Actions]Move out with Ezekiah, elongate, Strike Gordon if he's within 10 feet. If he's further away, Blast him instead. Attack (+8) and damage (+9) are the same, but Blast is not penetrating.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 18, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey listens to Einar explain himself. It was difficult to understand him since his dialect was quite old and more than a bit uncultured. It almost sounded like he was trying to offer her a way to shame and dishonor Wayne Enterprises. He was also asking her for a favor. No one asked her for favors unless they were begging for their lives. 

Then his roommate woke up.

"You've been a bad girl, Santa will give you a pair of socks this year!" he schools Lady Grey. 

Without turning towards him ,she replied:

"You have no idea just how bad I've been." she said i English

Returning her attention to John Doe, she tries to figure out who he is and, more importantly, what he is. There was clearly something different about him. The dialect he used hasn't been used in well over a hundred and fifty years at least. 

"Who are you and how did you find out how to contact me? There are less than a dozen people that know how to contact me. If I feel my contact at Okamoto Industries is in danger in any way from you, I will kill you. What kind of favor do you need, other than for me to spare your pathetic life? What could you possibly offer me in return for doing so?" she asked her captive in Japanese.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 18, 2010)

Arkham Asylum, room 256
*Einar*

Einar felt dumbfound for a moment. What was she talking about. He told her enough, right ? 
_
Geez, this lady have a temper. But she's amateur, that's not soo good. Pro would get the subtle hints. I wonder who trained her ... and missed the important bits ?_

Old viking thought to himself. He wondered for a moment how the old fart is able to see them in complete darkness ? Einar took a deep breath, as if calming himself. He knew good that his lack of displayed emotions is unnerving. And You don't want to unnerve person with sharp blade against Your neck, right ? He gazed at the old geezer and spoke bitterly to him.

"You steal people's apple pie and judge girls by appearances ? Go die."

Then he turned to Lady Gray and again forced himself to be polite. Situation is salvageable, yet.

"<Japanese: Please calm, for a question about who and what I'm ... I'm seeking anserws too. For now I am like Jason Bourne from novel. Have skills, speak languages ... last 20 years I spent in psychiatric wards first 5 in comatosis, then learning many things from start. And finding other things I should knew I learned. Thus, my options from within here just had run dry. I need someone to pick things for me and help me to extract myself from here.>"

He paused for a moment.


"<Japanese:  I learned about miss Tanaka from acquitance of mine. I can't tell You much except that sometimes his or her info is correct. We contact trough lighting letters. I need not to lose my only lead to contact You in the future, thus I never intended anything ill towards her.>"

He is unnaturally calm, for a man with a blade to his neck ... in complete darkness. And he seems to be able to see here too.

"<Japanese:  Why not frame Wayne-group into stealing their own prototype ? After all, people died and press would have feast on their reputation. I know how to do it properly. That would cover two tracks from public. Prototype would be dealt with and Wayne-group would be too busy to try and get revenge on You.>"

And he stared intently into her eyes.


"<Japanese:  Could You let me go for a moment ? I need to kill the old man before he raises alarm. Pillow should do. And You will know that I'm deadly serious on my proposal.>"

He hoped that it was enough to convice this woman. Otherwise he'll have to try ... less pleasant methodology.

OOC: Einar will kill the old man. Santa or not, pillow should silence him. Voda Vosa, what kind of rolls should I do if Graybeard lets me do it ?


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 19, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey stood there for a moment considering John Doe's request. There was something very odd about this man and she did not like mysteries. It was obvious he wanted something from her but so far had not come to the point. She really hated dealing with people like this but she needed more information about him before deciding whether to kill him or not. There was the slight possibility that he might prove to be useful. After all, he had discovered how to contact her.

"I would gladly send your roommate to his maker. I will allow you to do the honors this time. Then I think you and I need to discuss what you require from me and what you can offer me in return. I prefer straight answers to my questions. I understand you have a problem with your memory. Perhaps this is not the best place to discuss our respective needs. I have resources available through my own contacts. Do what you need with your roommate first. Then we will leave this place for somewhere a little more private."

She then takes two steps back but keeps her weapon ready in case John Doe tries to attack her.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *Gotham Museum*
> 
> Just one cop stands after the Witch Hunter's ultimatum. The others run for their lives, scared to the bone. Gordon looks in disbelief as his men run for their lives. And then, a stone spite shoots from the feet of the dreadful man, hitting him in the chest! However, apparently he has some sort of underlying armour that prevents the mortal hit.
> *"Open fire!"* he shouts as he unloads his piston on Ezekiah, but misses. The remaining policeman also shoots and connects! However, the Witch Hunter only felt a slight poke con his belly.
> ...


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 19, 2010)

Ezekiah laughs mockingly and points at the remaining policeman.

"You had your chance! Now you shall burn!" 

He points at the officer and a burning torch suddenly appears in his hand. The flames jump over to the policeman and hit him squarely.

ooc: Blast 6 (Perception). No to-hit roll needed, what I can see I hit  And Gordon I'll leave to Dirtbag to play with ... for now


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 19, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *Arkham*
> 
> Einar is free to go on and subdue the fat old man. He pushes him to his bed, and suffocates him with the pillow. He feels the weak hands of the old geezer scratching his forearm, until he stays still. Einar takes back the pillow... The man's face is twisted with death, but there's something odd...
> The face of the man starts to melt away! It soon becomes a puddle of white goo. In the middle of the pool, a written message. *"I knew I couldn't keep you in Arkham forever Einar. Your spirit is savage. Now I know you've awaken. I'll have to junt you down again. Sign, The White Sorceress."*




Einar turned his head towards Lady Gray and asked her calmly in english. Clearly looking suprised.

"Excuse me, since it's my first kill as far as I remember ... should people's faces melt into white goo and deliver messages ? By the way, my name is probably Einar. And she calls me savage ... whatever she means by that."

And a cold thought crossed his mind when he looked at the message from White Sorceress.

_This time I'll not understimate You, woman. The cold embrance of Hel isn't good for warrior. You wanted good, but You left me no other options except to return to my roots, stupid._

As for things that needed to be done. Einar moved back from the dead message man and started thinking fast about options he researched for his escape. And started thinking aloud, as Lady Gray could tell from the amount oc concentration visible on his face. Currently his stare was distant as if he were staring in another space. Not to mention that he started talking languages as if possessed !

"Now I can't go away legally, by fake family. I have enemy who made sure that all my attempts at legal leaving of this <Ancient Norway:accursed tomb, by Odin's beard ! I wish I could hate her for all this trouble.> How should I cover my tracks ? Inmates often escape from this place. I remember Joker fleeing regularly for at least 6 or 7 times.<Japanese: I wish I could hate this place properly.>"

And suddenly Einar stopped in his tracks, and stared at Lady Gray, blinking stupidly. After a while he found the proper words and spoke to her again.

"Situation run out of my control. I guess I am forced to tell You more. My plan to regain my memories involves magic. Since no medication helped ... all it did was to degrade my thinking process, my memory isn't suffering from it ... but I think very slowly, and have to prepare extensively to not sound stupid. And I'm cold. All I could feel, is pain when I'm hurt and hunger when my belly is empty."
_
And my belly was empty for 20 years._

Thought Einar before speaking again.

"Since it come to this I believe that burning this place down would be the best option to cover my tracks. I know several pyromaniacs sitting here and there. Unfortuantely I'm too weak to do it on my own. My state causes self-motivation a great problem. I have learned some useful stuff from warfare books, and played a lot on USArmy war-simulation games. I had studied human psychology ... I'm not an expert, but foreseing simple things is simple for me. I had studied some runes, this give me minor edge but often I'm unsure if it worked at all. Even if it works enough for me to not abadon this enterprise."

Einar paused and stared her straigh into the eyes.

"<Japanese: Thus, Lady Gray-dono*. You tell me what You want to accomplish and I will do my best to advice You. War and Humans. Mythological side of magic, too. For now I would like You to deal with anyone wanting to stop us ... and first to cut the contact between Arkham and rest of the city. Preferably close the doors so noone escapes. Cut phone lines, then we could relase dangerous inmates ... I wonder who from Batman's friends is currently back here.>"

He paused.

"<Japanese:In this commotion and chaos we should be able to escape and cover it enough to fool police. The longer the place will be burning, the better cover. I have my things ready here anyway.>"

OOC: *I believe that this means respectful suffix, the -dono stuff. Anyway, Einar takes Runebook, his  Ritual Notes and box of pencils. And is ready to follow Lady Gray and help her in any way he can. If there is something weapon like ... he should notice it and take it. Preferably axe.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

*Hybrid*

Sleeping only shortly with his senses still alerted, Hybrid awakens earlier than Shane. He looks around the warehouse, careful to not trigger hidden alarms. Then he nears Shane, trying to figure out, if he would awaken faster tahn he could kill him... but that would be a task for much, much later.

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)

3 unused (reduce sleep, superhearing)

[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 19, 2010)

Dirtbag rears up into his dirt-golem form, his arms morphed into hammers.

"Hold still, Gordon. This one's going to hurt."

With that, Dirtbag pulls his arm back and lets loose a massive punch to Gordon's head.

[sblock=Actions]Move action to stand up.
Speak (free action)
Strike Gordon[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 19, 2010)

Lady Grey

"Einar is it? It is as good a name as any other for now. I do not believe burning down this place is a good idea just yet. If we do, then I won't have any place to put Batman when I subdue him. I would find it quite enjoyable to see him suffer here like many others he has brought to justice." she says in English with clear hatred towards Batman in her voice.

She takes a moment to look around the room. The window was high up on the wall and not very large. She might be able to squeeze through it but doubted her new ally could. 

Opening the door slightly and slowly, she peered out into the corridor to see how many staff and guards were lurking.

"I see no problem in getting you out of here and to a safer place. I know an abandoned warehouse you could stay at until we can figure out what you need to do next. You mentioned magic. I know a researcher at Okamoto Industries who might be interested in meeting you. In return for information and perhaps a few blood samples, she may be willing to help you with travel arrangements to Europe. I'm guessing that you are originally from one of the Scandinavian countries based on some of the words I heard you use just now."


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Walking Dad said:


> Then he nears Shane, trying to figure out, if he would awaken faster tahn he could kill him... but that would be a task for much, much later.




Shane eventually stirs himself, and looks over at his new alien companion with clear unease.

"Dude, you're giving me the creeps with that stare. Listen, what say you make yourself a little less monster-mashy and more average joe, and I'll buy ya breakfast."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

*Hybrid*






Hybrid's form falls into itself, becoming a fully clothed young blond human male. "Better this way? What breakfast? I like ham and egg."

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)

3 morph (single human male person) +15 to disguise

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 20, 2010)

*Arkham Asylum*

*Einar*

Old viking listened intently to the kunoichi, and compared it to his "messy escape plan". She sounds reasonable and he suspected that if he refused her her mood would became foul enough to try killing him. And since Einar was unarmed, risking death was out of question.

"Scandinavia ? Funny, I learned basics of runemagic. Felt somewhat familiar ... You are more clever than I anticipated. I agree on Your proposal but need to explain why I wanted to cause maximum commotion here. Because I had read that some times ago one guy nicknamed Bane released all Batman's enemies imprisoned here and waited with his strike against the flying mice for a time when Bats was barely standing from exhaustion. I figured that keeping him occupied, paired with confusion caused by the madmen and damage to the asylum would serve well to make me ... disappear for long enough. Now I got even enemy to hide from."

Einar stood up, ready to follow Lady Gray and spoke to her again.

"<Japanese: How do You want to ... deal with Batman ? I would prefer something like beheading him. Just in case ... after all, he might be part of a bigger problem.>"

OOC: Heh, and he is.


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Walking Dad said:


> Hybrid's form falls into itself, becoming a fully clothed young blond human male. "Better this way? What breakfast? I like ham and egg."




Shane smiles and relaxes as the alien takes a more human form, and expresses a regular human appetite.

"Perfect," he says. The hieroglyphs on his forearm take on a deeper darkness, a darkness that spreads over his darker camouflage from the previous night's break in. When the darkness falls away, he's wearing a less military jeans-and-t-shirt look. 

"There's a 24-hour breakfast place just down the street," he says, leading the way.

[sblock=OOC] Fist has Quick Change 2, which lets him change into any clothes as a free action. I figured it didn't break anything to associate that feat with his Mark, and made for some fun fluff.  [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

*Gotham Museum*

Gordon evades the giant hummer punch, which trashes the car behind him. He has to watch it, since the policeman next to him burst in a ball of fire, with a scream soon drowned by the creaking of the flames. 
The Commisioner aims and shoots, but the haste makes his aim goes wide.

The other cops are able to pull themselves through the terror and turn to attack the pair of villains. They unload their guns, some miss but some hit. Dirtbag finds that one particular shot hits him in the face. It hurts!
The bullets go through the Witch Hunter's unholy body without hurting him.

From behind, the pair hears something shooting. As they turn they see... Batman! And he shot a pair of flying steel bats towards you! Dirtbag makes a hole in his chest, and the thing flies through. Not able to do that, Ezekiah is hit in the head. Ouch.
*
"Surrender now."* he says, and starts walking towards you, while his cape unfolds behind him, and he draws another pair of weapons.






[sblock=Battle]
Dirtbag: 1I/1B
Witch Hunter: 1I/1B

Gordon: Unharmed
Cops: 18/19

Batman: Unharmed
[/sblock]


*Gotham streets*

Shane and Hybrid walk inside the breakfast place and sit on the first table they find. They are soon served and as they eat, they grab some newspaper to read. It would be nice to know the whereabouts of the sexy Grey woman.
However, they are unable to do it. 
A car blew in the street, trashing the glasses of the windows, producing a shower of razor sharp glass!


[Roll a reflex save (DC: 22) and a toughness save (DC: 25)]


*Arkham Asylum*

The conversation continues, however, the noise has alerted a nurse. He asks what's happening and you hear her approaching to door.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 20, 2010)

"Oh, god. It's the Bat. See ya, Witch Hunter."

With that, Yuri collapses into a pile of dirt and attempts to flee as quickly as possible the nearest alley.

_edit: decided to flee away from the bat instead of directly into his arms._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

_OOC: Batman is coming from inside the museum. He was the one breaking the glass._


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 21, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey hears the approaching nurse. She quickly motions to Einar to keep quiet as she slips next to the door on the side that opens. When the nurse walks in, she smashes the nurse on the back of the head with the hilt of her sword with the intention of knocking them unconscious.

[sblock=Attack] 1d20+7=20 [/sblock]

If successful, she will remove their uniform and have Einar tie them up with sheets from the bed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2010)

*Gotham streets*

*Hybrid*






Hybrid moves quickly out of the way, but one glass splinter scratches his shoulder, but the wound doesn't bleed. "What was this?" He asks, looking around how the people around him coped with the accident. Next he jumps at the car's hood looking around if this was a planned attack or an accident.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

1I / 1B

What did the damage? I was as much as a direct hit by a rocket launcher! Scary... If it was that high, from an autofire like effect, Hybrid's impervious would be maybe high enough to go unharmed.

Reflex, Toughness (1d20+6=25, 1d20+9=24)

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)

3 morph (single human male person) +15 to disguise

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Voda Vosa said:


> Shane and Hybrid walk inside the breakfast place and sit on the first table they find. They are soon served and as they eat, they grab some newspaper to read. It would be nice to know the whereabouts of the sexy Grey woman.
> However, they are unable to do it.
> A car blew in the street, trashing the glasses of the windows, producing a shower of razor sharp glass!
> 
> ...




Shane vaults for cover the second the explosion starts, managing to get behind a thick piece of booth bench to avoid the shrapnel. 

"I don't know who that was, but ruining my breakfast is intensely unhealthy for someone," he says. 

[sblock=OOC]Evasion 2 means Shane takes no damage for making a save against area damage, so I don't believe it matters what his toughness save is.

I'll add on a notice roll here, too...[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 21, 2010)

ooc: redited my above post!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 21, 2010)

*Arkham Asylum* Einar

Einar first speaks loudly with apologetic tone, trying to send off the nurse.

"Sorry, sorry ! I'll be quiet now."

Bluff:28
OOC: If it doesn't help, Einar invites and distracts the nurse. Then as I don't know if it is woman or man. Guy he kills, snapping his neck, woman he ties and makes sure to tie her eyes, too.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2010)

*Gotham Museum*

Dirtbag quickly disappears around the corner.

[sblock=Battle]
Waiting on [MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION]

Dirtbag: 1I/1B
Witch Hunter: 1I/1B

Gordon: Unharmed
Cops: 18/19

Batman: Unharmed
[/sblock]


*Gotham streets*

As both criminals shake off the pieces of glass, they not it's not ordinary glass. The car is covered with that razor sharp glass-like things. Looking back into the restaurant, they see that people went mostly unharmed by the sharp fragments, just normal glass cuts. It looks to Shane as if someone has thrown them with those things, and casually made the car explode, as to cover his tracks. It smells like the Trapmaster in here...


*Arkham Asylum*

As the nurse is about to say "Ok but be quite." Lady Grey knocks her out with a dry hit in the back of her head. She falls to the floor, out.
Grey strips her and Einar tides her to the bed, covering her with his sheets. 
What would the pair attempt now?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 21, 2010)

*Einar*

"And what now ? I had several plans ... but now I understand the proverb that plans and practice are two tithings. You lead. If You want to frame Batman for this I could use illusion on You to look like him. Or something similiar."

OOC: What ? We'll take over the world and burn this circus down, of course ! And turn Batman into Godzilla.

Padreigh, Your guy is unlucky ... not only innocently attacked by Bats time and again, even cops attacked You as if You were criminal, not an delegate of Holy Inquisition !


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 22, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey quickly changes into the nurse's uniform (Quick Change). She stuffs her normal clothes into a pillowcase.

"Come with me. I'm getting you out of here. If anyone stops us on the way, I'm taking you to your therapy."

Lady Grey leads Einar out of the room and towards the exit. She is carrying the pillowcase with her clothes in it. If she passes a fire alarm along the way, she will pull it and set the alarm off, causing confusing and panic.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 22, 2010)

*Einar*

Einar complies, but also quietly tells Lady Gray who might be a bother like  head nurse Mrs Jenna or Dr Aleen who is friendly with Einar and also supervises this wing of the asylum. Light security one, that is. AAnd he makes his "medicated" expression, looking abset minded and out of it.

OOC: off we go ! Einar follows battleplan of Lady Gray and watches her back ready to bluff or attack as situation demands. Taking 10 on bluff.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2010)

"Surrender? Not yet, Bat-Creature.", Ezekiah hisses through clenched teeth. He points his torch in the direction of the Bat and again fire licks towards an enemy.


ooc: Blast 6, Perception range against the Batman. And bloody hell, what are those batarangs made of that they manage to punch through "Protection 9, Impervious" just like that?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

_OOC: Penetrating thrown strike =)_ Update coming soon.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: Penetrating thrown strike =)_ Update coming soon.




ooc: I am screwed ...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 22, 2010)

Padreigh said:


> ooc: I am screwed ...




OOC: Being on Your place I would use this opportunity to fool Batpest into believing that You are much wimpier/weaker than You really are. For example, catch one or two extra shots in a way that would make it look serious and yeld. If You feel like it's too much to You. Einar will get You out of prison.

Or ... You might opt to fight him mano-a-mano with Your rapier. Being on Your place I would try some options and learn about Bats as much as possible before yelding and demanding contact with main Inquisition Headquarters. Let the fools learn that Ezakiah is living in 17 century mentally. Will seem more harmless. De ... Your boss is in the details.


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Voda Vosa said:


> As both criminals shake off the pieces of glass, they not it's not ordinary glass. The car is covered with that razor sharp glass-like things. Looking back into the restaurant, they see that people went mostly unharmed by the sharp fragments, just normal glass cuts. It looks to Shane as if someone has thrown them with those things, and casually made the car explode, as to cover his tracks. It smells like the Trapmaster in here...




"Damn," Shane mutters. "Looks like that trap-making freak who got me stuck in the X Mansion is back again."

He looks to Hybrid. 

"Know you hate that little martian girl? Well, I hate Trapmaster just as much. We need to be careful. I'd port us back to the warehouse, but I don't know where he picked up on us. If he knows about that place, he's either already rigged it, or we need to take him out before he gets the chance to. Now where the hell is he..."

Shane's heiroglyphs glow, as do his eyes, as he surveys the scene for signs of his nemisis.

[sblock=OOC]Using Khonsu's Gift to pump up his Wisdom by 6, increasing his Notice by 3 for a few rounds. Will add rolls after I post this...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

*Gotham streets*

*Hybrid*







Still looking around, Hybrid says: "But we need to go back! The prototype is still there!"

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

1I / 1B

Was Hybrid hurt or not? He succeeded at his save.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)

3 morph (single human male person) +15 to disguise

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

*Gotham Museum*

Batman covers with his cape, but the heat is intense. He grunts, but that's it. Not the screams of pain The Witch Hunter had wished. He is, however, harmed.
Batman takes another couple of Batblades and throws them at the returned hunter. It sticks into his head once more! The Witch Hunter still stands firm.
Using the distraction, Gordon shoots the Witch Hunter in the back! However, the creature seems immune to the bullets.
The policemen shoot at the Witch Hunter as well, but don't manage to hurt him.

[sblock=Battle]
Waiting on [MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION]

Dirtbag: 1I/1B Hidden.
Witch Hunter: 2I/2B

Gordon: Unharmed
Cops: 18/19

Batman: 1I/1B
[/sblock]


*Gotham streets*

Shane's eye catch something. A wire. It goes from an apparent lamp post. But it is not, it's the trap that shot the fragments!
The wire goes to a nearby alley. Could it be another set up? Could it be that Trapmaster forgot to cover his tracks properly? The wire is hardly noticeable. 


*Arkham Asylum*

The disguised lady Grey manages to move out of the asylum safely. But after a couple of steps out, having her motorcycle at 30 ft, the alarm sounded in!
Reflectors were immediately set on, and started scanning the ground around the pair.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2010)

ooc: Okay... alone against the Bat aint gonna work. So, I was wondering: Extra Effort to get a feat for a scene. Can also be an alternate power according to rules. Ultimate Power lists Teleport as an alternate for Hellfire Contral (don't know if the basic rulebook does it). Is it possible to rip open a portal to Hell and teleport outta here? Don't really care where to (maybe even to Arkham Asylum  ). If that's not going to work, how about a nice little Summon?


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Walking Dad said:


> Still looking around, Hybrid says: "But we need to go back! The prototype is still there!"






Voda Vosa said:


> Shane's eye catch something. A wire. It goes from an apparent lamp post. But it is not, it's the trap that shot the fragments!
> The wire goes to a nearby alley. Could it be another set up? Could it be that Trapmaster forgot to cover his tracks properly? The wire is hardly noticeable.




"There's the little--" Shane's thought is interrupted as Hybrid's point finally sinks in. 

"Fine," he grumbles, grabbing Hybrid's wrist. "But if this comes back and bites me, I'm gonna teleport each half of you in two different directions."

Shane's tattoos take on a deeper darkness, growing, spreading...

_>whoosh<_

The same darkness with a glowing path occurs, and the pair are back at the warehouse again.

[sblock=OOC]Full action to use extended range teleport. Since it's just Shane and Hybrid this time, he shouldn't need to use extra effort to make the jump.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2010)

Rikandur Azebol said:


> OOC: Being on Your place I would use this opportunity to fool Batpest into believing that You are much wimpier/weaker than You really are. For example, catch one or two extra shots in a way that would make it look serious and yeld. If You feel like it's too much to You. Einar will get You out of prison.
> 
> Or ... You might opt to fight him mano-a-mano with Your rapier. Being on Your place I would try some options and learn about Bats as much as possible before yelding and demanding contact with main Inquisition Headquarters. Let the fools learn that Ezakiah is living in 17 century mentally. Will seem more harmless. De ... Your boss is in the details.




ooc: The Holy Inquisition hated Ezekiah even back in the days ... some minor dispute about him being Puritan (on paper) and them being Roman Catholic. 
And I learned the most important lesson already: Ol' Batface has to be surprised and crushed in round 1. Never give him the chance to be prepared. Next time I'll be prepared.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

*Gotham Museum*

The Witch Hunter takes out the bat blade from his skull and concentrates. Hellfire engulfs him in a blink, and he appears like burning skeleton for one second before banishing in a flash of light! Ezekiah found himself thinking where Dirtbag might have gone, and in a second, he found himself standing just in front of him. Ezekiah is now fatigued. 
Dirtbag had been moving away from the scene with the vases, and was now at a prudential distance. 


*Shane's hideout*

Shane decides to secure the prototype first, and teleports back at the base. 
As he phased into existance again, he saw a nurse and an old man approaching in Lady Grey's motorbike. 


*Shane's hideout*

Speeding off, Grey and Einar flee the scene. While they drive, the sun emerged from the horizon, casting the first sunrays over the run away pair.
After an hour driving, they arrive to the warehouse, just when Shane and a blond young man appeared out of the darkness field.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 22, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> The disguised lady Grey manages to move out of the asylum safely. But after a couple of steps out, having her motorcycle at 30 ft, the alarm sounded in!
> Reflectors were immediately set on, and started scanning the ground around the pair.




*Arkham Asylum*

*Einar the Slooow*

Einar grabbed his Runebook and discreetly moved back into the shadow of the building to gain a fev seconds in shadow. There he intoned quick prayer to Loki, lord of mischief.

"<Ancient Norway: If You help me elude their eyes, cleverest of Aesir, I promise to steal the Nidhogg, on my life ! Loki Fierymane, let this Einar cause mischief some more !>"

Einar bit his thumb and quickly scribed Rune of Loki on his forehead, invoking the cleverest's among the Norse Gods misleading talent ... and when he left the shadows it wasn't Einar but some hooligan-wannabe motorbiker of asian descent and arrogant face of a rich kid. His hair was spiky and sparkled with gel ... not to mention that it was dyed red in such vulgar color that it was painful. The picture on the back of his leather jacket showed some red haired person riding on a drakkar made of human bones. Ugly pseudogothic letters screamed Nidhogg under the picture. He smirked smugly and spoke in fake Elvis voice.

"C'mon doll, let's ride it to the club."

Lady Gray could notice that the only thing in common with the Einar she met several hours ago and this punk is old book clutched under his armpit. She also noticed that his stare became intense and his breath shorter, as if he had just run a 100 meter sprint.

 OOC: Einar moves and tries to hide:20. Then uses Extra Effort to improve the Illusion from Runebook into one that affects hearing and sight. Just in case, Power Check: 17. Lady Gray could pretend to be his "Nurse Girlfriend" and they could bolt out of there before Illusion dissipates.

*Shane's Hideout*

Einar nearly collapsed upon seeing Shane pop out from nowhere. He alvays distrusted magic ... and these glowing runes all over him. Of course he could easily pierce the shadows with his eyes but he waited with introductions inhaling the air going from the pair. He better know how they smell.

"Hello Young warriors. I'm Einar."


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 23, 2010)

Lady Grey

As she pulls up outside the warehouse, she easily sees Fist of Khonsu and a young fair haired man. She pulled the bike inside and stopped. The two riders climbed off.

"Hello Khonsu. I brought a potential ally from Arkham. Who is your new friend? I cannot stay long. I have other appointments I must keep and I need a couple hours of sleep before then."

She noticed the sun coming up on the way to the warehouse and realizes that the serum will wear off in a couple of hours. She needed to be either at home or, at her lab before it did. There was always some pain when the serum wore off but fortunately, it only lasted about 30 seconds.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 23, 2010)

Dirtbag is taken aback at Ezekiah's sudden arrival.

"Witch Hunter! I'm glad you made it. Let's get out of here before the Bat catches up. Can you do that teleport thing to get us to a safe place? If we need to, I suppose we could hoof it. Damn, I wish I brought a cell phone. It's a long way to my brother's house."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

*Hybrid*







Hybrid shifts back to his natural form (that seems a bit more armored). "It's me! We had trouble outside, one of Fists old enemies. We have to bring the prototype to a more secure place."

Then he takes a better look on Einar: "So, what can you do? Are you a tech wiz? Or have you some fire powers." He says, trying to look intimidating.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

I assume the save was good enough and Hybrid is unhurt.
Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 23, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

*Einar*



Walking Dad said:


> Hybrid shifts back to his natural form (that seems a bit more armored). "It's me! We had trouble outside, one of Fists old enemies. We have to bring the prototype to a more secure place."




"I have plan about this device, wich might be worth listening to. You choose."

Einar indicated both humans and the alien with his calculating stare.



Walking Dad said:


> Then he takes a better look on Einar: "So, what can you do? Are you a tech wiz? Or have you some fire powers." He says, trying to look intimidating.




Einar's eyebrows narrowed in concentration when his cold green eyes sized up Hybrid as if trying to pierce and dissect him with detachement, like someone observing something unknown and deciding what to do. Shane could easily notice that this old man in hospital pajamas moves with caution of a experienced person. Subtle air of danger that made Hybrid grow more armor and try to intimidiate, and street kid like him could easily see. But usually punks with such fearless moves die young. And this guy looks over fifty. And he is obviously tired.

"I can advise, train and lead in combat. Fire powers could be arranged. I heard You two have distinct enemies ... young Fist's is an obvious terrorist and a coward. And as for You, young warrior, Your enemy ... is an alien, like You. Currently in a shape of a green woman."

He paused for a moment. And stared at both of them and spoke again.

"Just like I told one useful thing to Lady Gray, in exchange of favor, I will do so with You two. First I would ask You to listen ... advice will be minor as the favor I want is minor too."

He stared at Fist of Khonsu and spoke quietly.

"From what I had heard about Your hated enemy, he uses traps and tricks, like bombs. Perhaps You could use authorities against him ? Like tell cops that he works for Al'Queida. Should hinder him somewhat and limit his movements. I need sandals, pants and shirt. Pajamas with Arkham logo are bit too eyecatching."

Then he turned towards Hybrid and scratched his owergrown beard before speaking.

"I know nothing about aliens, but from what I found about You and Your enemy ... You both rely too much on Your strenghts. She's telepath and from Your behavior now I deduct that You have not recived any sophiscated training. Being in Your situation I would forgot all my previous teachers taught me and learned from experience. If You have time. If You want to learn more about tactics ... feel free to ask. But I'm goona ask You back, is that ok with You ?"

OOC: Sorry, DM. I meant that Einar cheats and uses telepathy from the book to appear all knowing and to dominate the conversation.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2010)

_OOC: Einar knows not the name of the Fist of Khonsu._


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 23, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Dirtbag is taken aback at Ezekiah's sudden arrival.
> 
> "Witch Hunter! I'm glad you made it. Let's get out of here before the Bat catches up. Can you do that teleport thing to get us to a safe place? If we need to, I suppose we could hoof it. Damn, I wish I brought a cell phone. It's a long way to my brother's house."




"I am not even sure how I did it in the first place and will probably not be able to do it again soon. Let us proceed on foot. That blasted bat creature might still be near", Ezekiah says. He seems rather exhausted and will follow Dirtbag without much ado.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 24, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey listens to the others talk for a few minutes before excusing herself.

" I must leave you for now. as I stated earlier, I have other appointments I must keep and I require a few hours of sleep prior to them. I shall return here later in the evening. If circumstances prevent you from being here, you know how to contact me. Einar, I shall request a favor from my contact at Okamoto Industries for the use of their corporate jet in case you need to return to Europe for a brief period of time."

Seconds later, she is gone from the warehouse.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

*Hybrid*

"Bib words, human. Yes, my enemy is a telepath, so don't try any mindtricks on me. But she is also a shapeshifter, able to rip a bus in half and able to fire beams from her eyes.

But she is vulnerable to fire. That is why I could use someone with fire powers.

And I never had teachers. I do what I need and what I want. What xould you teach me?"

Hybrid asks back, unimpressed.

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid

I assume that backing down would not earn Einar's goodwill or trust.

---

I assume the save was good enough and Hybrid is unhurt.
Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
2 Super-senses (Darkvision)
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 24, 2010)

*Shane's Hideout*
*
Einar*

"Indeed. Small words don't impress Younglings."

Einar smiled under his beard towards Hybrid.

"Fire vurnerability ? I think I could arrange something. A trap, that You shouldn't know beforehand ... so she won't read it from You. How You tolerate fire and lack of air ?"

"What could I teach You ? Perhaps nothing, for it is You who could learn ... or could not. It's alvays the choice of the learner, not the teacher. But let me say it, human learns to fight so he can take on superior oponents and win. Normally bear would eat human, but trained hunter will prevail over it's strenght. And mind-tricks aren't for telepaths only. How I think one could defend oneself from being read ? Concentrate on one thing and one thing only, rest of moves doing mindlessly. Then telepath relying on his powers to read oopponents will see this thing, and will lose advantage. As I said, experience is the best tutor. Had You considered other way of revenge besides slaughter ?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

*Hybrid*

"My body is very adaptable. It can become immune to fire and lack of air. I came to this planet without a ship.
I thought this prototype would mess up her mind powers.

...

What would you suggest for punishment?"

Hybrid asks back, starting to sound interested.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

        *GM:*  Will be away until Sunday evening.     

---

I assume the save was good enough and Hybrid is unhurt.
Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Tracking, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Rikandur Azebol said:


> He stared at Fist of Khonsu and spoke quietly.
> 
> "From what I had heard about Your hated enemy, he uses traps and tricks, like bombs. Perhaps You could use authorities against him ? Like tell cops that he works for Al'Queida. Should hinder him somewhat and limit his movements. I need sandals, pants and shirt. Pajamas with Arkham logo are bit too eyecatching."




"There's probably something around here, and if not, it shouldn't be tough to hit a store to find something," Shane says. "And if you can take Trapmaster out of the picture, I'll be glad to get you some new duds."



Graybeard said:


> " I must leave you for now. as I stated earlier, I have other appointments I must keep and I require a few hours of sleep prior to them. I shall return here later in the evening. If circumstances prevent you from being here, you know how to contact me. Einar, I shall request a favor from my contact at Okamoto Industries for the use of their corporate jet in case you need to return to Europe for a brief period of time."
> 
> Seconds later, she is gone from the warehouse.




"Okay, we need to move this inside, secure the prototype, and be ready if Trappy managed to track us somehow," Shane says, moving to do so.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 24, 2010)

*Shane's Hideout* 
*Einar* 

"<Ancient Norway: Just like Aesir Loki. Oho ...> And You fell from the sky ? And lived ? That is awesome stunt to brag."

Einar helped Shane, while talking back to Hybrid, old guy clearly interested in both of them ... in a clinical way. It was obvious that he wasn't showing any emotions in his voice, not that he was supressing them with "poker face" but it seemed that since Lady Gray left he ceased to pretend to have any feelings.

"For Trapmaster guy, Young Fist ... I would first phone anonymously the police or FBI. Also ... not bad would be fixing something looking like his work, and providing innocent victims. For example ..."

Einar stared back at Hybrid, clearly puzzled.

"... I didin't heard Your name. Irrevelant, I'll call You warrior till You decide to share name with old Einar here. Punishment, I think that logical would be pain and humilation in equal meansure to what she did to You.  For example if a woman would hit me, I would let her appear as a bitch in front of people important to her and show forgivness and how mean she is doing it to a cool guy like me. At least that seems like fair payback, but most likely I would simply strike her back where we would stood."

His gaze returned to Shane and he continued.

"Young Warrior there could pretend to be one of the victims, transform in a way that would make him look like mutilated child ... for example. Later You could deliver this evidence to the police or FBI and tell them how the Trapmaster framed You for this or that, how he hounded You like animal ... if necessary we could procure further witnesses."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 24, 2010)

"All right then, Witch Hunter. You're coming to my brother's apartment. He should be able to fence this pottery. Once I've got some money in my pocket, I'm going after Gordon."

With that, Dirtbag sets off in the direction of Dmitri's house, hoping to get there without being tracked.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dimitri's home*

Yuri leads Ezekiah to his brother's house. Dimitri is at first suspicious, but after a few unspoken nods and gestures from Yuri, he opens the door and greets the pair. 
Once inside, Dimitri serves vodka shots, and examines the vases Yuri stole. It was obvious that Dimitri was not a person that appreciated art a lot, he shared the pragmatisms of Yuri. 
*"Brrotherr, I've a lead on the vases. I can have the money today in the evening, but I'll need you to escorrt me. I'm not surre if the contact is much trrusted."* he says finally. He then adds to Ezekiah. *"I'm Dimitrri, pleased to meet you, misterr..."*

*Shane's hideout*

Shane finds a couple of clothes for Einar. The trio keeps chatting for a while... Apparently, the Trapmaster has not yet found them.

Meanwhile, Lady Grey returns to her lab, and gets a few hours of rest. As usual, the serum after effects were painful.
After arrenging the activities and meetings in Okamoto Industries, she outfits again and re-administers her serum. 

Lady Grey returns to the warehouse as silently as she left. 


*Alexeij's Mansion*

As usual, after a day's work, full of political meetings and business decisions, Alexeij was tinkering with his suit of power armor. The electronic compensator needed a few tweaks before it would run smoothly as he wanted. 
He as totally concentrated when his butler interrupted him, making his head hit the arm of the armor. Pain!
*"I'm sorry to bother you sir, but your administrator of antiques called. He says he got the vases you wanted. However he says that he'll get them from some russian mafia, he wanted confirmation from you. He also requested some back up, in case the russians would try to kill them and take the money..." *explains the butler.


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Alexiej somehow manages to stand up and touches the growing spot on his head. Ouch! Meyby he should get rid of that nasty habit of sudden movement when surprised? Nah, there is too much to be done now...

"Do thank you, Lloyd. Inform him to carry out the assaigment, be it russians or not. As for backup, tell him to do not worry about such trival things, there will be someone." he says, looking into fireplace. His eyebrows narrow, now looking back at his servant. "And for God's sake do knock!" says in tone suggesting that this conversation is over.

Alexij waits till Lloyd exits his office. After he does that, Alexij helps himslef a full cup of _czai_ with some vodka from his antique russian tea set.

<Thoughts: A russian mafia...that's surprising. As far as I was informed, Russian mafia was literally decimated to the last leg. It was quite loud on it in media, some so called 'heroes' or meyby even that dog, Batman.>

A smile, one of those which are quite rare, has emerged on his face.

<Perhaps it's time to set motion to few things. Might be that wind is changing. I will later tell Lloyd to order Mark and Jennings to go to that antique shop he has taken over some time ago. If those are truly russians they will not just settle with few bucks tossed at the ground. When happens what he expects to russians to do...well, Jennings is British so it was destined for him anyways and Mark...I just plainly don't like him. If those guys would turn to not be real mafia...those two are enought to beat a living daylights from them. Also there must be done something about security there, I would like to be able to observe what would happen there. Perhaps these are people I need...>

Alexiej comes near his personal computer and activates armor. With cracks of electricy armor assembles itself on Alexij's body out of nowhere.

<Hah, a full transformation of energy into matter...it doesn't cease to amaze me everytime I do that.>

After a brief moment, Alexij touches his PC and transports himslef into his hidden laboratory, there he sits  and connects himslef with super-computer via power link. A surge of information rushes into his brain, the armor stimulating it to even greater effectivness. He sends a message to Lloyd about change of plans. After that he opens himself for the vastness of net, searching for any clues on that russian mafia, their members and such. Meyby there was something he overlooked before? Simulateously he searches databanks of police cameras, looking for any unusual fotage which might give him some clues, and looks thru city's camera's themselves. If russians are still alive they must be active to keep themselves as mafia. Robberies, activity on their turf...and most importantly, their enemies.

Alexiej sits still, only a flashing screen of computer shows that someone is working here.









*OOC:*


These thugs are just for show. For Gather Information check Alexij takes 20. Alexij accesses cameras in city, and databanks of those cameras[i understand these are police's?], if they are protected Roll Lookup, he looks for info Roll Lookup. After he ends his session, he makes sure to cover his tracks properly Roll Lookup. Alexij also said somehing about strenghtening security in antique shop, all he wants to do is to set up two or three cameras inside (if they are not there already) to know whats happenin inside. When everything is done and time for meeting is closing in he plans to wait on roof near the antique shop, hidden and accessing all nearby cameras via Datalink. A cellphone he has will grant him quick entry to shop in case of need.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 25, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey returns to the warehouse where she had left the others earlier in the day. Someday it would be nice to have enough money so she wouldn't have to show up at work everyday. Until then, she had to put in her hours, attend meetings, work on some research, create reports and presentations, and other mundane things. She was still secretly trying to refine her serum, of course. Her intent was to make it last longer and, if possible, remove the aftereffects. She had put in a request for possible use of the corporate jet to fly to Europe for research purposes. She had called her father to let him know she had a lead on a possible location for some rare herbs that could enhance their research. If her lead proved to be true and her research and tests were able to perfect the company's serum, then they could win a contract with the military. it would bring honor and fame to their family and company. Her father had been very willing to listen to her ideas and wanted her to come to his office the next day for a more detailed explanation of her proposal and the benefits of it. 

Slipping from the shadows, she approached the group of allies. They were an odd group for certain. An alien, a teleporter, an old man who seemed to be much older than he looked, and herself.

"Anything interesting happen while I was gone?"

Without waiting for an answer, she turned to Einar.

"Einar, I spoke with my contact at Okamoto Industries. She reported to me a short time ago that she is making arrangements to borrow the corporate jet if we should need it. In return, she mentioned that if we should find any rare herbs with possible medicinal uses or anything that would be useful for research into making humans better." she said as neutral as possible.

She did not know the extent of her allies abilities yet. Until then, she had to be very cautious to hide her secret identity.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 25, 2010)

*Shane's Hideout*
Einar

Einar, dressed in something other was clutching the palamas in his hands, clearly thinking about something. He  didn't turned his head back, when he smelt Lady Grey's arrival. There was pelicular something in her scent ... perfume ? Soap, no it was this something unknown emanating from her scent. Now it was stronger than when she left.

"I have arrangements to deliver certain items I need to regain what I lost trough method I mentioned earlier to You. And welcome back. I believe that we need to move away from this place, and I have something planned for this. Outside the town there is old residence, abadoned for the past decade. I believe it's cellar system to be still intact and in the hills nearby there is a lot of caves. We could buy dogs and I would train them properly. And we could start working on framing the Waynegroup for stealing their own stuff for insurance money. Electronics isn't my thing, but I believe we could take off the case off this prototype without hindering it, right ? Put some cheap electronics inside ... call anonymously press and cops, and some thug would set the thing on fire for long enough to destroy delicate insides ... and leave the impression of unsucessful try of getting rid of evidence. Lady Gray, You had studied Waynegroup for long ... what person would be the best sacrificial goat for them ? Eager for praise, cheap to lose in case something goes wrong."

Einar paused for like five minutes, staring into the space. Lady Gray is certain that he was meditiating ... or sleeping in a weird way. Half-awake, just like her pet.

"Here, could You go to this delivery company and take back those for me ? Please don't open the cases, herbs and candles contain delicate fragments that couldn't be mixed for it to work properly."

He gave Lady Gray his precious list of ingredients, she could notice among the "acquired" ones Stonehenge, phrase in script differet from english and a human. He then stared back at Fist of Khonsu.

"As we neeed quick funds, where is the ceiling of Your burglar ability ? I know fev places that are hoarding loot easy to dispose of. And waluable enough to be risk-worthy. But methods I know are not subtle and would take more time than I have."

OOC: Einar gives ingredient list to Lady Gray. Einar tries to remember some old bank or place where there couldbe swift robbery to get money on "snacks". Knowledge(Gotham's Treasures):8


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 25, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *Dimitri's home*
> 
> Yuri leads Ezekiah to his brother's house. Dimitri is at first suspicious, but after a few unspoken nods and gestures from Yuri, he opens the door and greets the pair.
> Once inside, Dimitri serves vodka shots, and examines the vases Yuri stole. It was obvious that Dimitri was not a person that appreciated art a lot, he shared the pragmatisms of Yuri.
> *"Brrotherr, I've a lead on the vases. I can have the money today in the evening, but I'll need you to escorrt me. I'm not surre if the contact is much trrusted."* he says finally. He then adds to Ezekiah. *"I'm Dimitrri, pleased to meet you, misterr..."*




"I am called Ezekiah ... or Witch Hunter. I thank you for your hospitality." He then turns to Dirtbag. "I have a proposal to make. I do not know this burgh well enough and therefore would require someone with local knowledge. If you are willing to assist me, I shall aid you in fighting this Commissioner Gordon and his city watch. Since this bat-creature seems to be on his side, I might get a chance to kill it by going after Gordon." 

Giving Dirtbag time to think he turns back to Dimitri. "Might I ask if I could rest a bit longer here? While I do not require sleep or sustenance, I need to rest after my battle against the bat."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 25, 2010)

"I think an alliance would be a good thing," replies Dirtbag. "The Bat and Gordon need to be taken down. Once we've got the money from the vases, we can try to figure out a bigger plan."

Yuri turns to Dmitri. "I'll go with you to the pick-up, and hopefully Witch Hunter will agree. We should try to get to the meeting place early, to avoid an ambush. Who's the contact?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

*Hybrid*

"Yes, we need an alternate hideout. This Trapper guy seems to really hate Fist. Can Fist teleport us to this alternate place?"

Hybrid confirms and asks.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

        *GM:*  Will be away until Sunday evening.     

---

I assume the save was good enough and Hybrid is unhurt.
Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Tracking, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 27, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*
*
Einar*

"But on the other hand, Lady Gray ... I just remembered and old recipe I had read about. Makes You fearless, but also leds to early grave. Many berserker wannabees tried to imitate it by eating mushrooms. I'm ready to move from here. Perhaps someone could arrange car big enough to get all of us and park it nearby, then teleport all of us inside so we could move around discreetly."

Einar sighed, faking deep concern, before speaking again.

"And I will need two days and two hours to prepare this place as a feint."


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Rikandur Azebol said:


> For Trapmaster guy, Young Fist ... I would first phone anonymously the police or FBI. Also ... not bad would be fixing something looking like his work, and providing innocent victims. For example ...
> 
> "Young Warrior there could pretend to be one of the victims, transform in a way that would make him look like mutilated child ... for example. Later You could deliver this evidence to the police or FBI and tell them how the Trapmaster framed You for this or that, how he hounded You like animal ... if necessary we could procure further witnesses."




Shane considers a moment. "I wouldn't mind seeing him on the run for once, that's for sure, though it'll probably take some pretty careful planning to make things look right for a frame up."



> He then stared back at Fist of Khonsu.
> 
> "As we neeed quick funds, where is the ceiling of Your burglar ability ? I know fev places that are hoarding loot easy to dispose of. And waluable enough to be risk-worthy. But methods I know are not subtle and would take more time than I have."




"I can teleport about a mile if I know where I'm going, otherwise it's mostly line-of-sight. And I can carry around one heavy guy's worth of stuff with me each trip. I did more when we needed a quick getaway, but I was completely wiped. I'm not keen on having to do that again."



Walking Dad said:


> "Yes, we need an alternate hideout. This Trapper guy seems to really hate Fist. Can Fist teleport us to this alternate place?"
> 
> Hybrid confirms and asks.




"I can't get us all someplace in one jump," Shane says, "But I can take us in shifts and hops. Prolly better if we can get some old-fashioned transport, though."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 28, 2010)

*Shane's Hideout*
*Einar*

"If we use truth, but let people's imagination run wild no planning is necessary. For example, were You sitting at the cafe and this trapguy would blow a trap-car next to You ... however You would look at it, it would shine poorly on him. You could trust folks to be quick to slander someone's reputation and blame him for the worst motives. All psychology books I read confirm this simple fact. People like to see someone suffer. Human nature. But if we were to arrange such trap for Trapmaster, we would need as much info on him as You could provide. To provoke him into acting as we want."

Einar sat on wooden case and started looking the warehouse out.

"Satanists kidnapping harmless old men and sacrificing them to satan. Could work ... how to make it look like me ?"

OOC: Streetwise check:13 to remeber some wealthy folks and/or places worth robbing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2010)

*Shane's hideout*

Lady Grey is able to arrange for transportation, a pick-up truck arrives discretely to the warehouse, and load the prototype in the trunk.
The group gets aboard, all disguised (Or morphed) as normal bystanders.

The truck drives off, leaving the warehouse behind. It's a clear day in Gotham, something odd perhaps. The trip is enjoyable, although long. Soon, the truck leaves the urban area, and rolls on a dirt road. Eventually, a small cliff starts to rise on the side of the road, until it rises around 30 ft above the ground level.

Arriving to the place Einar had suggested, the employees of Lady Grey (Also disguised as normal people) leave by foot, leaving the truck to you.

A few feet away, the entrance of a cave is discernible among some bushes, on the base of a cliff. 






*
Dimitri's Home*

*"In the alley of an antiques shop." *replies Dimitri. *"We are supposed to walk there, unarmed and with the vases enveloped in newspaper."*

The trio prepares themselves and the vases, and Dimitri drives the group to the meeting place.
(Go to Meeting place)

*Alexeij's Mansion*

Alexeij sets all the cameras, prepares all his devices, and sets his power armor. Once the armor is materialized over his body, and the meeting hour is closing, he flies to the antique shop, where the reunion has been arranged. 
(Go to Meeting place)

*Meeting place*

Dimitri stays in the car, with the engine running, just in case. Yuri and Ezekiah walk into the alley, with the vases ready.

Alexeij lands on the roof of the antique's shop, and connects with his cameras. He sees two men walking to the meeting place, in the alley next to the shop. They are now waiting.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 28, 2010)

Ezekiah leans against a wall to keep his back free and carefully surveys the area.

ooc: Take 10 on Notice (for an 18). Did I have time to rest and heal a bit?


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Voda Vosa said:


> Arriving to the place Einar had suggested, the employees of Lady Grey (Also disguised as normal people) leave by foot, leaving the truck to you.
> 
> A few feet away, the entrance of a cave is discernible among some bushes, on the base of a cliff.




"So, if we're voting, I say let's check out the house before the caves," Shane says. "I mean, who wants to use a drippy old cave for a hideout when he has a freaking mansion, right?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 28, 2010)

Yuri holds one of the vases under his arm, and he leans the other against a nearby trash can. He scans the alley, only slightly suspicious of the circumstances.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

*Cave entrance*

*Hybrid*

"Is the mansion even unoccupied. Anyway, I prefer the cave. Less exposed. Easier to rig a gas explosion or something for your trap guy.

Who needs light so see?"

Hybrid confirms and asks.

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid


---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Tracking, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Sep 28, 2010)

Meeting Place

Alexiej

Alexiej is looking. 

Data is constantly flowing to projectors inside his armor, revelaing even the slightets movements made by two strangers. Every second carefully recorded for future examination. He takes a closer look at those two. Yes, these are the same he saw in Police's footage before. They are dangerous. Fast examination and few simulations have been enough to confirm that both targets are very resilient, in 100% immune to regular arms made by man, and posses...powers unique and unknown. A man who is now laying over a wall probably has some sort of very small, easy concilable and efficient flamethrower...or so Alexij thought so. The idea of someone being able to made a fire from thin air was blashemous...but the video was clear enough to discern in detail what happened. Further examination is needed. Other man, the one holding vases...a mutant? This will make it harder as he was no pro in this field. NEverthless, to transform parts of your body to...dirt?...and be able to freely control their shifting in size, mass and form is sure worth looking into.

Alexiej has shifted a little as he's growing impatient. He wants the meeting to start and get to know this people more. He is reading a Old Man's cell in case of need as Alexiej gets a feeling the he will like to talk to them.

After that he checks what is in area covered by security cameras in range of two blocks, looking for any sign of trouble.1d20+12=30

Alexiej is looking.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 28, 2010)

*Cave entrance*

*Einar*

"And that is the point, young Fist. Terrain unfamilliar to the enemy is a good way of getting advantage. And if I'm not mistaken up there should be some nice ruined mansion. I wonder if the cellar is connected to the cave."

Einar looked at Hybrid and smiled without showing his teeth.

"Cave is good, because it's quiet and it's harder to sneak upon You than in the city. I'm going in. If You hear screams, it means I'm alive but hurt."

Einar joked and walked into the cave inteding to search it troughly.

OOC: Einar does his thing, searches the whole area and explores the cave. Not hiding the fact that he sees in darkness.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 29, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey surveyed the area around the cave. While she would prefer the comforts of the mansion, the cave would be better for the others. There was also the possibility that the mansion was occupied. It reminded her of the Wayne mansion, home of Bruce Wayne, her most hated enemy. The cave would do for now. 

She watched Einar walk into the cave. She wasn't sure what abilities he had, if any but he seemed confident that he could navigate the darkness of the cave without much difficulty. She sensed that Hybrid would not have any difficulty seeing in the dark either. Khonsu, she had no idea if he could see in the dark or not. As for her own vision, from past experience she knew she could see well enough in low light conditions and with nothing but the light of the stars. Total darkness was something she had not tested. 

"I suggest we make use of the cave. It is likely that the mansion is inhabited. While we could overpower the occupant and any guards he or she may have, we should not bring too much attention to ourselves just yet. We need to make plans and discover more about the prototype and it's abilities."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2010)

*Cave entrance*

*Hybrid*



Rikandur Azebol said:


> ...
> 
> *Einar*
> ...
> Einar joked and walked into the cave inteding to search it troughly.




"I will come with you. Maybe you need some muscle to move a rock."



Graybeard said:


> Lady Grey
> 
> .... We need to make plans and discover more about the  prototype and it's abilities."




"I checked it in the warehouse. Should be fine for my requirements. But test it yourself if you want."

After this, Hybrid follows Einar.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid


---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Tracking, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


Folks seem to be looking to the caves with the assumption they'd have to deal with inhabitants in the mansion, but Einar's initial mention of the mansion said that it's been abandoned for the past decade. Of course, he's been in the loony bin, so I suppose his information could be faulty...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2010)

*Sorry for the delay folks.*

*Outside Gotham city*


The group explores the cave. It’s quite big, long and with three chambers, and there’s a water fountain in it, which gives the cave natural moisture, and generates some slippery mud around it. It’s quite solidly carved from the stone, apparently by water. Perhaps the fountain was in some long forgotten past, a strong current that eroded the stone to the actual shape. 
From outside the entrance, the group can spot the mansion; it’s in a state of unrepair, climbed by ivies and other plants. Even a tree grows inside of it, and emerges from the roofless top.  

Cave

Outsides of the Mansion


*Meeting place*



The Witch Hunter spots someone standing over the roof of the antiques shop. 
Yuri stands still, looking in the direction Ezekiha pointed out, until they both hear a door sliding open. Two men, of considerable size appeared, and a woman carring a briefcase also showed up, from behind the two brutes. 
She gives you both a once over and said “Alright, I’ve got the money. Where are the vases?”

Alexei watches the exchange unfolds, although he noticed both men spotted him. Were they wearing scoped goggles with night vision? Perhaps. Or perhaps they had another set of abilities he didn’t know about.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 4, 2010)

"I do have a question first.", Ezekiah adresses the trio. "There is someone on that roof watching us. Is he an associate of yours or is he someone we should dispose of to keep this transaction secret?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 5, 2010)

"I've got the vases, lady. Open up the briefcase, show me the money, and you can have 'em. And who's the jackass on the roof?"

Dirtbag puts on a tough guy's front, trying to act calm.


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


Ok, I have gone thru my posts again and I saw I fargot to add that Alexiej is not DIRECTLY peeking on them. He has his camera sight via datalink so he dont have to. I ment for him to be there but covered by wall on the top of building or such to not be spotted. My bad, let's roll 







" Xолера!!! "  Alexiej thought, he could not believe his carelessness, he actually was so absorbed by those two men that he made himself visible. Now, lets hope that situation is still salvageable.

Alexiej stays still and quickly dials the number of his antique dealer(this woman) and asks.
"Did you get the vases?" and waits for her reply. In case she tells him that someone is watching the transaction he replies, "Oh, him? It's okay, he's there to ensure that transaction will be completed".  However a milisecond later he changed his mind, "Change of plans, put me on spekaers." 
If she does so. from speakers can be heard Alexiej's pure Russian:
"Welcome, gentlemen. I see you have brought Vases I have ordered, splendid. Now, my agent  will pass you, your  well earned money.  And please, don't mind guy on the roof, he's her for your protection"

Alexiej again checks cameras in range of two blocks.

"It might be unpolite of me to not  introduce myself, but you never know if they are any prying ears around, so lets keep this without names for now.  However I'm quite interested in both of you and I believe we might all reap some nice profits if we could work again. "

He pauses, waiting for the reply.


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Voda Vosa said:


> The group explores the cave. It’s quite big, long and with three chambers, and there’s a water fountain in it, which gives the cave natural moisture, and generates some slippery mud around it. It’s quite solidly carved from the stone, apparently by water. Perhaps the fountain was in some long forgotten past, a strong current that eroded the stone to the actual shape.
> From outside the entrance, the group can spot the mansion; it’s in a state of unrepair, climbed by ivies and other plants. Even a tree grows inside of it, and emerges from the roofless top.




"Looks like we might actually get more cover in the cave than in that place," Shane says, nodding to the mansion. "Man, that sucks. Always wanted to have a swanky pad."


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 6, 2010)

Lady Grey

As Lady Grey surveys the layout of the cave, she contemplates how best to divide up the interior space. She did not require much for herself since she had a place to stay when she wasn't prowling the night. 


"Looks like we might actually get more cover in the cave than in that place," Shane says, nodding to the mansion. "Man, that sucks. Always wanted to have a swanky pad."

"Even if the mansion had been in better condition, we would attract too much attention by taking it over. While there are no immediate neighbors, someone would eventually notice. We do not currently have the monetary resources to repair the mansion. If that should change, a legal purchase of the property could be arranged since I believe the selling price would not be very high. Once one of us legally owns the mansion, it would make an excellent base of operations. Particularly if we were able to connect the house with this cave so our activities would not be noticed. One of my contacts at Okamoto Industries would be the ideal new owner. To the public, it would look perfectly normal for them to purchase a run down property and fix it up."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

*Cave*

*Hybrid*

"Nice cave. Maybe a bit wet for my taste. I will check the water, if there is another way out. Any one wants to come with me?"

Hybrid asks, preparing to take a dive.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

What size have the squares of the cave map?

---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Tracking, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Walking Dad said:


> "Nice cave. Maybe a bit wet for my taste. I will check the water, if there is another way out. Any one wants to come with me?"
> 
> Hybrid asks, preparing to take a dive.




Shane shakes his head. "Some of us can't grow gills whenever we want 'em," he says. "Think I'll let you do the scouting down there."


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 7, 2010)

"Speak English, man, if you want to be understood", Ezekiah rumbles.

ooc: If I read your post correctly, Alexiej speaks Russian, which Ezekiah does not speak. .


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 7, 2010)

*Cave*

*Einar*

Einar scouted the place and decided that it was nice and good. A bit wet on the side, and deadly in winter but for now acceptable.

" If You could wait several days I could try and arrange help of someone discreete in working on the cave. But we'll need a lot of good quality and remarkable power alcohol. As for the mansion ... just wait, and till I come up with something I were planning for a long time.".

Einar listened to Lady Gray and Hybrid, and to Shane's complaints. First he responded to Shane.

"I believe You might want to try finding a way of improving this cave to Your tastes better, can't You ? Start with idea."

Then he turned to Hybrid.

"Good tactical thinking, it would be beneficial to know if this water is a viable escape route. I don't remember knowing how to swim so I won't accompany You. Beware of poisonous fish. I read in the book that sometimes the underground critters are mutated ... or changed."

Lastly he adressed Lady Gray, slightly bowing his head as is gentlemanly thing to do in Japan ... at least as far as he remembered.

"A proxy to buy this estate would be good. But it must be someone not ... essential, since this place might be discovered."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 8, 2010)

Yuri translates the message to Ezekiah, then turns back to the woman.

"Just hand over the money. I want to get out of here, okay?"


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 10, 2010)

"Do as he says"  cames from cell phone in english and then the connection ends.

Alexiej waits how situation unfolds and again checks via datalink any electronic equipment in radius of two blocks for any suspicious activity.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2010)

*Meeting place*

The thugs hang the money and attempt to collect the vases from Yuri...

_OOC: Is Yuri and Ezekiha playing nice here or would they claim both the vases ad the money? Also, Alexiej will let them go with his money or does he also want both the money and the vases? _

*Outside the city*

Hybrid makes his way into the pond. It's not too deep and the water is somewhat clear. He swims to the bottom and finds a crack in the stone walls where the water is coming. It's rather small and probably leading inside the cliff's body.

_OOC: What are you guys doing next? You could stablish a base here, get some security, etc, or you could arrange the trip to stonehenge. Also you could just go and look for trouble. _


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: What are you guys doing next? You could stablish a base here, get some security, etc, or you could arrange the trip to stonehenge. Also you could just go and look for trouble. _












*OOC:*


Well, unless Hybrid doesn't want to wait for his vengeance using the prototype, stonehenge seems a decent option, since it lets Einar finally get all his powers, yes?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Well, unless Hybrid doesn't want to wait for his vengeance using the prototype, stonehenge seems a decent option, since it lets Einar finally get all his powers, yes?











*OOC:*


Hybrid is fine with waiting. His plan isn't really finished and powerful allies would be helpful if his enemy calls her team (Teen Titans) for help.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


Unfortunately Einar have quickly marching deadline on his power-regaining ritual. And two necessities sit at Stonehenge. For now we could do mundane stuff like making some money. Or getting Einar's ritual stuff from the Post Office. Making some sort of smoke-screen would be enormously helpful too. White Sorceress and Trapmaster seem to keep tabs on Fist and Einar ... wich gives us certain pressure. Before posting anything I wait for Graybeard anyway.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 14, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey finished surveying the cave along with the others. It was an unremarkable cave, not much different from others in the area. It would make a suitable base for now. The mansion was a possibility but required more money than the group currently had. It was possible that Khonsu could do something about that. Simple theft was something she had avoided.

"Einar, is there a particular location in Europe you need to go to help facilitate in the recovery of your memories and abilities? My contact at Okamoto Industries should be able to provide transportation. Mr. Khonsu, what is the probability of you being able to obtain significant funds for our endeavors? This cave requires remodeling and the future purchase of the mansion on the cliff would be desirable."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 14, 2010)

*Cave Hideout*
*
Einar*

Einar leaned against the wall of the cave, and for several long minutes observed his new allies as if deciding on something before speaking up again. First he told them all about the ritual necessities of Stonehenge and the professor residing there and the ingredients he ordered and should be avaible to take at Post Office and provides informations on what is necessary to acquire them. He asked Fist of Khonsu to dscreetly check hospitals and if they wanted viper poisons to make serums ? He also asked Lady Gray if her ninja clan wished to acquire animal poisons ? Then he turned to Hybrid and asked if he can transform his arm into viper capable of producing real poison ? Finally he turned back to Lady Gray and asked her to prepare the flight, and announced intent to pay back this major favor he'll ove to her and her contact. Then he knelt in the dry mud and started, consulting his Runebook, writing something in the wetter mud that looked like spiders making breakdance. Or ants in the midst of epilepsy stroke.

OOC: Einar sacrifices next 24h to develop Ritual that will change Brick from Heated Mud to Gold. I'll provide details once DM okay's my try.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2010)

*Meeting place*


As the thugs hand the money, and Yuri hands the vases, you hear a faint noise, as if something has been thrown towards you. The Witch Hunter recognizes that sound. It's the Bat! But where? You can't see him yet.
Soon one of his bat shaped boomerangs hits one of the thugs in the head, knocking him out. The woman reels back, one hand looking for her gun, the other for the door handle behind her.
*"Treacherous rats!"* she shouts.

Alexeij is able to see Batman now, somehow he had avoided the cameras, or he was too distracted speaking with the man of the vases that he didn't notice him. The so called hero is standing on the roof of his Antiques shop, and is taking out another bat-boomerang from his belt. Apparently Batman has not noticed him yet.

_OOC: Your turn boys. _

*Outside the city*


As Grey travels back to Okamoto Industries to arrange the plane and the logistics of the trip, Einar researches his book to develop a ritual. It looks promising but would require the viking to push his limits of concentration. 
Meanwhile, Shane and Hybrid decide to make some easy cash. With a few phases in and out of the path of Khonsu, Shane and Hybrid reach Gotham city again. There are banks, as well as a famous antiques shop, said to have the finest most valuable pieces of antiques in Gotham. 
The sun is already falling into the horizon...

_OOC: Well: Einar needs at least 4 rolls above 15 of Knowledge Arcana to develop his ritual. He can't take 10 of course.
Shan and Hybrid need to pick a target. 
Grey will need 4 Diplomacy rolls above 15 to cover her tracks and not rise suspicious. A Gather info check could do some magic too._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 14, 2010)

*Cave Hideout*
*
Einar*

Old Viking spends time as if in a trance, scribbling with a stick all over the place ... pausing for a moment to light a bonfire from leaves and sticks, then use the coal to scribble on the walls.


OOC: Okaay, I'm suspicious when rolls go so well. I'll post the Ritual later as promised. Is 1 result of 15 enough to suceed ?
Kowledge:Arcane checks 1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=15, 1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=23


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 14, 2010)

Meeting Place

Alexiej

Alexiej cheeks have hurt so badly as the lack of skin has made it impossible to smile wider. With the sighting of Batman he tossed aside petty thoughts about money and vases...now, a greater prize arises. He was so gratefull to that Bat, no matter the outcome, he made now a win-win situation for Alexiej!

The probability of russians to run away were pretty high...about 59%, but Alexiej have hoped that Russian pride will stop them and the urge of revenge will propel their hands to meet Batman's face. 









*OOC:*



Alexiej's battle plan operates on how russians react: 
-if they bolt away he will also withdraw, invisible he will trail russians to their hideout, flying.
-if they will try to carve bat, he will use his powers to aid them

Alexiej still has his DataLink power enabled and will do these things(if russians will fight):
-if he sees police cars incoming, he will use his datalink power to size control over them and make a terrible mess, on second thought he will also do it with traffic lights and make sure police is occupied with huge accidents around the block.
-if possible his first move will be to SIEZE CONTROL over BATMAN'S equipment, be it mechanical or electrical, and will try to make them active all at once! From movie I know Bat has a lot of stuff, like wings, magnetic boots, pulley guns, batarangs and if I'm not mistaken few explosives(!), if all of that stuff goes online at once...well, I just want to see it. What rolls do I require to do?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2010)

_OOC: From Datalink description, you must first contact with Batman's computer/machine with a search check, then you can use your computer skill to interact with it. You can't trigger explosives nor shoot weapons as they are not capable of doing it by their own. You can activate every activable devices Batman has on, once you have "found" his computers and "convinced" them to do so (with a computer skill check)
You can mess with traffic lights at will (like turning all green to generate car crashes), since I assume you've done those checks ahead of time. _


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 15, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey aka Haruko Okamoto returned to her office to make some calls to arrange the use of the corporate jet. One of the people she needed to discuss this with was her father. For that discussion, instead of a phone call, she went to visit him in his office. 

The negotiation took quite awhile and when it was done, her father was undecided about letting her use it for a research trip to Europe.

[sblock= diplomacy and gather info checks]

Diplomacy= 1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=24
Gather information= 1d20+4=23 [/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 15, 2010)

Alexiej









*OOC:*


Alexiej searches then area in 10' diameter around Batman. From description of search such task require about 10 rounds or minute to complete. Batman is in Alexiej's line of sight so Alexiej just probes area around Bat. Alexiej's DataLink power enables him instant connection with every electronical/mechanical device in continental radius. Does it have influence over how fast he will be able to perform this search check? I read that some powers enchance speed of search, but dunno how expect datalink to work, if it does so of course. Alexiej tries to do that in one round increasing DC to 15.

1d20+12=30

And in next round(if datalink will not enchance his speed) Alexiej 'chats' with Batman's stuff friendly asking it to go online all at once. DM, by computer I understand that every digital stuff Bat can have, right? Also If I remember correctly his cape can be make rock hard by sending electric currents thru it...if Alexiej has control over that he also want to cape to wrap around Bat, like a cocoon. In case, Alexiej would just fly over to incapacitated Bat and kick him over to Yuri and Ezekiah...it's like giving sweets to children! MWAHAHAHAHAHA

1d20+21=34

Alexiej waits for russian to make their first move.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


As Shane is the accomplished thief of the two, Hybrid will let him decide a target.


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Voda Vosa said:


> Shan and Hybrid need to pick a target.




"There could be a huge payday from the antique shop, but findin' a buyer for something like that takes some major connections," Shane says. "And while you're trying to line all that up, someone's sure to be trying to track it down. Money, on the other hand ... well, Grey'll probably wanna launder it first, but with that big ol' corporate contact, that's gotta be easier than lining up an antique collector who don't mind mixin' with the likes of us."









*OOC:*


I say let's go for a mid-sized bank with a decently-sized vault. I'm going to assume the high-end bank probably has security Shane can't bypass, but a mid-sized one ought to be far enough below the radar that they can at least get in and out before someone responds. At least, that's the hope...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2010)

*Meeting Place*

Alexeij manages to spring every device on batman to action. In a moment, his flash light, night vision goggles, hardening cape, his stealth device, and hook rope, triggered at once! 
The Witch Hunter and Dirtbag can see Batman now, struggling in a mess of rope and cape, standing on the roof of the antiques shop.

OOC: Batman is now flat footed and entangled.


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 15, 2010)

Alexiej

OOC








*OOC:*


 Hell yeach! In your face Batman! In his next round, Alexiej will fly near Batman and kick him over the roof of antique shop, right into loving and wide open arms of Russians.







From the cell phone, lonely lying on the ground one can hear a signal...which connects and Alexiej russian can be heard.

"I do believe you have some personal business to do with that Bat. . .well I was just informed that he is incapacitated so, bon apetit! If you dont mind, my underling will stay and support you in case something happens. Ah, almost forgot, I just thought that starting collecting hunting trophys is very interesting. In exchange for severed Batman's head I'm willing to propose you something much more valuable then money." Alexiej finishes, his voice dripping with sweetness.

"And you, leave the  money, take the vases and scram." this is probably to antique dealer.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 16, 2010)

Yuri smiles, then calls up to the rooftop.

"I was hoping you'd show up, Bat-man. Hey, spooky guy - send him down here! I'd like to have a few words with him!"

Yuri shifts into dirt form and shapes his right arm into a massive spike. He cocks his arm back in readiness.

He calls up again, this time in anger and impatience.

"Don't you know who I am? I'M THE GOD-DAMN DIRTBAG!"

[sblock=Actions]Move: Dirt Form
Standard: Ready action to Strike Batman, preferably in mid-air.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 16, 2010)

OOC: Go, go ! Team Evul ! Make homerun with Flying mice !


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 16, 2010)

"That confounded bat again! Now it dies!", Ezekiah snarls. The torch suddenly appears in his hand again and flashes angriliy.

ooc: Blast 6, Perception Range against Batman.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2010)

_OOC: Alexeij needs to make an STR check to rush the Bat down the edge._


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 17, 2010)

Alexiej

Alexiej makes his way to Batman and positions himself that way to have Yuri right behind Batman. His DataLink power still on, he dont give Batman any chance. With a smirk he places his clawed foot on his chest and pushes with all his might. A scream comes from Alexiej.

"This is New Gotham!"

1d20+0=15


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2010)

*Meeting Place*

Batman never saw it coming. He turns just in the precise moment that Alexeij's foot strikes him in the chest. He tries to offer resistance, but it's futile, the Russian pushes him off the building. 
As he falls, Dirtbag's fists morphs into a deadly spike, that punctuates the Bat on the back, as the hell flames summoned by The Witch Hunter engulf him. 
After such combined attacks, Batman is heavily injured and bruised, and also stunned. However, you see how he frowns and shows his teeth, before sprinting to action. He throws a smoke bomb to his feet, and when it dissipates, the Bat is gone. 
In that moment, three police cars rushed through the alley, making a soundly "Weeeeep!" as they stopped, pointing the blinding lights to Dirtbag and Witch Hunter. 

[sblock= Battle's not over]

Dirtbag: Uninjured
Witch Hunter: Uninjured
Alexeij: Uninjured 

Batman: Bruised 3 Injured 3, Spent a Hero point to remove stun. Hidden: 24

Bat Str Check: 13

Bat Toughness save: 14 and 12

Bat Toughness vs falling: 18
[/sblock]

*Gotham East bank*

In a puff of dark ooze, Fist of Khonsu and Hybrid appeared inside the vault of the bank. Hybrid hoarded as much money as he could, and Shane also filled his pockets. When the security guard opened the vault, they were gone, in another portal of darkness.

It was an easy robbery, and they teleported way away from the spot. Now in disguise, the pair walked through the streets of Gotham, the sun had gone down, and the night was fresh and nice. Distant sound of police cars could be heard, each time getting closer, until five patrols rushed past them. Two crashed with other cars that didn't stop on the red lights, the rest turned the next corner, and the breaks made a soundly "Weeeeep!" as they stopped not far away. Now that Hybrid looks at the semaphore, all lights were green. Strange. 


*Okamoto industries*

His father had been rather suspicious about letting her have the jet, but finally, Haruko used her wits and silver tongue to talk him into doing it, as she had been manipulating him since she could remember, making it one more time proved no match for her. She'll have the jet when she wanted.

*The Cave*

Einar had finally made his desired ritual. But something was odd. Something... Someone... was watching. He felt the hairs on the back of his head lifting, an eerie feeling he had felt centuries ago, when hunted by Roman assassins. He sniffed the air, and detected a scent he had never felt before. A man, Caucasian, ... but where?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

*Gotham Streets**

* *Hybrid*

"Fist, bring us back to the new HQ. NOW!"
Hybrid commands Fist. He doesn't spend more time with explanations. _Were we crazy to just move around here. Maybe this is a trap from this trapmaker guy._ He thinks

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid


---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection
1 Morph 1

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Cave*


Voda Vosa said:


> Einar had finally made his desired ritual. But something was odd. Something... Someone... was watching. He felt the hairs on the back of his head lifting, an eerie feeling he had felt centuries ago, when hunted by Roman assassins. He sniffed the air, and detected a scent he had never felt before. A man, Caucasian, ... but where?




Einar

Einar concentrates on the scent, slowly inhaling and exhaling ... and looking around for a good observation spot, or sniping spot. He knew that he would use such place, thus he tries to ascertain by scent where extacly it is the strongest ... meanwhile taking fistful of dry dust into his hands, for later use. He doesn't even pretend that he isn't aware of the intrusion. Straining his ears to capture any unusual sounds.

OOC: Shall I make power check to use Acute Smell feature ? And, in advance here are some checks that Einar does along with explainations:

1) Knowledge(Warfare): 26 To narrown down possible spots to search, Einar have good memory and he looked around already (many years ago) anyway so he should be aware of good places to hide and observe the cave.
2) Notice:14 To figure out where the little spy might be. Using hearing and smell, of course. Not using Hero Points or Extra Effort.
3) Survival:23 in case that all Einar will find are cooling tracks.

In case of Danger Sense triggering:24


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Walking Dad said:


> "Fist, bring us back to the new HQ. NOW!"
> Hybrid commands Fist. He doesn't spend more time with explanations. _Were we crazy to just move around here. Maybe this is a trap from this trapmaker guy._ He thinks




"Hey, not like I'm eager to see the cops, either," Shane says, grabbing Hybrid's elbow. "We should be there in just a few hops." With that, he starts the extended jumps that will bring the pair back to their new home turf.

_>woosh<_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Cave*

Einar is quick to react. He doesn't see his attacker, but his danger sense tells him something is behind him. He quickly turns to his right in the moment that a beam of white energy passes right where his head was. 

*"You retain your reflexes it seems old Viking."* says a familiar voice from behind. A woman's voice. *"You shouldn't have escaped from the prison. I knew my master had done a terrible job with you, she should have killed you at the spot, instead of letting you live."* A gorgeous blond woman, clad in a white spandex uniform that shows her attributes. Einar recalls her, a disciple of the White Sorceress. He met her as a chil, but she _"grew up"_ by all means. 
*"Look at you, you have hoarded a group of villains already, and are scheming something.*" she notes the spellbook in Einars hands and adds. *"Charming, a viking berserker attempting to master magic. How f..."* her monologue is interrupted when from a darkness field emerges Fist of Khonsu and Hybrid. They see the white beautiful woman hovering a few inches over the ground. 

_Combat is still not initiated._


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 18, 2010)

*Meeting Place

*Alexiej

Alexiej started to survey area but he could not see Batman, it seems it will be harder to have his head over Alexiej's fireplace, but still, battle is far from over and Alexiej is not letting Batman escape too easily.

The armor started to crackle with electricy as Alexiej enabled full power of DataLink circuit. Dynamos on his schoulders have started to spin, creating more arcs of electricy. Armor's vizers started to glow.









*OOC:*



Alexiej wants to find Batman's gear using DataLink and again send them on crazy offline/online run. Alexiej once had his gear with his Datalink, does Alexiej still have connection to them? Also seeing Police Cars inbound he wants to sieze control over them, windows and doors closed so policemans cant get out, and send them on crazy run down the alley. Alexiej thinks that Batman without his gear is probably on foot, hiding in some place in alley. He wants the cars to evade Yuri and Ezekiah and run over everything in this alley. There is probably a lot of trash/crates or whatever the alleys are full of.

Some rolls if needed: 
search 1d20+12=16
computers 1d20+21=29


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Cave*
*Einar*

"*Don't attack her, please !*"

Shouted Einar upon seeing the black sign of appearing Fist of Khonsu. He cradled his closed hands to his chest, as if unsure of himself before he speaks again to the young woman. His face ceased pretending to have feelings, and his voice became as hollow as he really feels.

"I'm not berserker, I think. Except hunger and thirst and pain, there is little of feelings left in me. For years I were sure it is normal and lived with this hollowness. All I knew were bars and books. Some things were strangely familliar, thus I learned them. Runes, they promised restoration of my soul where psychoterapy hadn't even formed rough theory."

Old viking spoke to the young woman flatly and emotionallessly, concentrated on her as if wanting to burn her image into his memory.

"Villains ? A kid from the streets constantly ambushed from unknown directions by terrorist known as Trapmaker. Nobody ever tried to help him, I bet. And the alien, I suspect that he is the closest equivalent to what we would call child-soldier. My calculations proved me that with proper approach they will be reliable and trustworthy allies."

He coughed, his old body clearly not taking too well the long process of Craft he took for the past 24 hours. Einar forced the cough back and spoke again to the young lady.

"My study of psychology indicates with high accuracy that whatever Your master, I presume she was or is ... White Sorceress, did to me was traumatic enough to make me lose my mind for long time. It's a miracle that I ever woke up from comatosis after five years. Books about morality I read, when I were trying to understand the vague concept paired with what human like me could want, by psychology comparision sketch I did with a help from a professional psychiatrist indicate that it is should be making me ... unhappy. She also adviced me to pretend to have emotions to not startle people, by the way."

He stared seriously at her and spoke again.

"Guess what options were left to me, given such circumstances:
Absolute lack of what would make me whole human. Logic indicated that I should try to restore or gain it.

Hole in memory, before coma ... a partially blank slate. Echoes of things when I learn stuff. Mildly painful and not going away with time. Logic dictates that if I regain it, there is chance it will cease to hurt my brain.

Little in a way of creating new existence for myself. Since all my tries to legally leave first hospital were waved off by head warden. He told me that in his life I will never be free. His choleric temper caused him to have seizure during one of his staff mettings where he were busy making his subordinates into miniature caricatures of himself. Later I were moved to Arkham. Where I learnt that I have enemy who keeps me in cage. And that I have name. My body started falling apart due to old age too. Thus I hired professional help to set me free."

Einar crouched a little, apparently tired. His hands clutched at his chest, almost as if he were praying. He stared upwardly at the scantily clad young woman and spoke again. His tone flat and tired. Hopeless.

"I plan to try something very, very risky to cleanse myself of this vegetative state. Ancient druidism, sort of ceremonial rebirth."

He stared her in the eyes.

"So ... will You call it evil ? And aren't You cold ?"

He asked suddenly with innocent curiosity.

OOC: DM, girl's mine. 
Now, remember that Einar is still clutching the dirt and dust in his hands. He readies action, if she starts spellcasting something he considers nasty or plainly attacks him, to throw it into her face. Paying Villain Point for Extra Effort, if necessary. 

Einar is truthful, but misses several things thus Bluff:22. Also Einar is trying to resolve whole affain diplomatically, while ready for combat, thus here is how his try to make her pity him, a little:21. Holy smoking Jesus ! With +4 Diplomacy modifier I rolled over 20 ? Why I can't roll such confirmations on critical rolls.

Now I'll bore VV to death explaining Einar's tactic here.  
First, shouldn't he sniff up that she's a ... kitten ? I kinda expected Vatican demon-hunters. Unless Einar's nose isn't wrong and this all is a whole different potato.

Einar is trying classic psychological trick. Owerwhelm her with confusing feelings, so she might start understanding pathetic state Einar is in. And sudden change of topic to neutral one before she goes "berserk" due to feelings Einar is subtly enforcing on her. Shall I do Sense Motives check to see if my Devil's Advocate drama play had any effect ?


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*

Shane is about to wave off the darkness field from their arrival when he sees the floating woman, then hears Einar call them to hold. He stays in place, then, covered in the darkness, waiting to see what's about to happen.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 19, 2010)

Yuri drops into dirt form and tries to snake away from the view of the police cars. He keeps his eyes open for the Bat, but his primary objective is survival - not tracking men in fetish costumes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

*The Cave**

**Hybrid*

Hybrid waits with Shane, his senses not bothered by the darkness aound him. He is willing to wait, too. His new 'friends' seem to have an awful amount of old enemies.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid


---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection
1 Morph 1

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 25, 2010)

Lady Grey

After a stressful day at work that included a meeting with her father, Haruko left the office and headed for a quick bite to eat at a local sushi place. After that, she went home and entered the secret room she kept her motorcycle and costume. Quickly donning the outfit and drinking the potion, she climbed aboard the motorcycle and headed for the cave.

Once there, she parks the bike out of sight and sneaks into the cave.

Stealth=1d20+11=27


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2010)

*Meeting place
*

The policemen inside the cars find themselves trapped by the car themselves, which roar their engines and rush in every direction, slaming trash cans and other objects, before crushing against the walls of the alley. The policemen inside are out of combat. 

Using the lights from the cars, both Alexeij and Yuri catch the shape of Batman. He's taking his stuff and gadgets off. The witch Hunter is unable to spot him.

[sblock=Battle]

Roll call for [MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION], are you still with us buddy?

Dirtbag: Uninjured
Witch Hunter: Uninjured
Alexeij: Uninjured

Batman: Bruised 3 Injured 3, Spent a Hero point to remove stun. 
[/sblock]

*The Cave
*

The disciple of the white sorceress is taken aback by the reaction of what she thought as a brutish viking berserker. Then she regain her composure, a moment too late perhaps. She simply states: *"You and your friends are going to die one way or the other!"* Regardlessof her statement, she seems unaware of Lady Grey, sneaking into the cave.

_
Einar mental tricks delays her in initiative to the bottom._

[sblock=Battle]

Please tell me if you can see the map properly.

Initiatives: Rolls
Einar (18)
Fist of Khonsu (27)
Lady Grey (30)
Hybrid (16) 

Disciple of the white sorceress 

MAP
[/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 25, 2010)

Meeting Place

Alexiej

Alexiej, seeing Batman taking off his equipment, snarled and jumped off the roof to get closer to Bat.

"Ah, wants to end our play so soon?"

With that he took up his fist and spread his claws. When he was descending, blue-white lights came to live as powerfull charge of electricy was gathering in his palm. 

"Die!"

A arc of lightening shoot down to Batman.

OOC: Electrical Blast at Batman, power level 9. Move action to get closer to Bat.

Ranged attack roll: 1d20=9
I think Alexiej has +1 from being on higher ground but I said he's descending so I will leave it to you DM.


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2010)

*OOC:*


Since Fist was delaying at Einar's request, he'll delay until Einar's turn in the initiative (or until someone else makes it clear they're attacking. Fist, he's not much of a leader.  )


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 26, 2010)

*The Cave*

*Einar*

"Not a hero then. *Predictible*."

Old viking striked instantly, his old bones and flabby body protesting with pain as he lunged at the young woman from his kneeling position, his straigh punch aimed at her lower body with all the migh he could push from his old frame. After that he panted and wheezed.

"Try being nice, talk to people. All the morality books seems to be unconnected with what's real."*pant*

OOC: All Out Attack + Power Attack maxed, FYI.
Punch: 22 (-5 Power Attack, +5 All Out Attack) save DC vs subdual dmg 20;
Einar (initiative 18): Uninjured
Defense: 14(-5 All Out Attack)


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 26, 2010)

The Witch Hunter scans the area, looking for targets to destroy. 

ooc: [sblock] Sorry, had a long weekend and no real idea what to do. Nasty combination. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2010)

*The Cave**

Hybrid*

Hybrid moves with the old viking, unsheathes his claws and rakes at the strange woman.

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid

Hybrid attack (1d20+10=18) vs the sorceress. On a hit, lethal damage for a toughness save vs 23.
(the claws are just fluff)

---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection
1 Morph 1

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*

"Okay, so we're fighting, then," Shane mutters matter-of-factly. 

_>sshff<_

The White sorceress finds herself in the midst of the dark bubble Fist generates as he teleports into a position opposite Einar. His eyes unaffected by the darkness, Shane aims for a soft spot, and strikes.









*OOC:*


I don't think M&M uses flanking rules, but seemed a logical spot to place him. I do believe he's poised for a Surprise / Sneak Attack (+5 damage bonus from feat), though, since the darkness field gives him total concealment (unless she has uncanny dodge for a non-visual sense or darkvision).


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 26, 2010)

Yuri lunges in the direction of the Bat, his arm lashing out like a whip across the caped crusader's mask.

"You'll learn one way or the other, bat!"

[sblock=Actions]Move into a position about 8 ft. from Batman if possible. If not, move in his general direction.
Use Elongated Strike if within 10 ft. Use Blast if he's too far away. 
Strike and Blast both have a +8 attack roll and +9 damage. Damage from Strike is penetrating.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 27, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *The Cave
> *
> 
> The disciple of the white sorceress is taken aback by the reaction of what she thought as a brutish viking berserker. Then she regain her composure, a moment too late perhaps. She simply states: *"You and your friends are going to die one way or the other!"* Regardless of her statement, she seems unaware of Lady Grey, sneaking into the cave.
> ...



_

Lady Grey

Lady Grey turned the corner to see Einar facing some bit** in white spandex.

"I would prefer you don't kill them just yet. If you want to live, leave now. Einar is under my protection." she says threateningly._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2010)

*Meeting place
*

Batman is able to dodge out of both Russian's attacks, but has to break his cover, and the Witch Hunter uses that to set him alight! He seems too confused trying to set off the flames to act against you. 

[sblock=Battle]

Batman save vs Witch Hunter hellfire: 10

Dirtbag: Uninjured
Witch Hunter: Uninjured
Alexeij: Uninjured

Batman: Bruised 4 Injured 4, Stuned
[/sblock]

*The Cave
*

Einar lounges forward, sending a powerful punch to the woman's midsection. He feels adrenaline fuelling his old muscles. However, the woman is not unprepared, and rises her magical defenses just in time. The hit is solid, but her magic allows her to go unharmed (Save: 29).

Shane teleports into the fray, and when in position, strikes her hard in the back, but again, the woman's supernatural toughness seems to save her from harm (25 and 26 I'm rolling like a demon!). 

As Hybrid lumbers forward and hits her with his clawed hand, her defenses seems to flicker, but then again it's enough to absorb the hit (25 Haha!).


_
Is lady Grey taking any action? Or will she just speak? Any skill you want to try? 

Einar nor Hybrid have darkvision, and now they are in a darkness field._

[sblock=Battle]

Please tell me if you can see the map properly.

Initiatives: Rolls
Lady Grey (30)
Fist of Khonsu (27)
Einar (18)
Hybrid (16) 

Disciple of the white sorceress 

MAP
[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 27, 2010)

Ezekiah's laughs loudly.

"Now you burn, Bat. Hell awaits thee!"

ooc: "Perception Range Blast 6" against the Bat, while moving closer to him. Trying to get in "Strike" range


----------



## Rainmar (Oct 27, 2010)

*Meeting Place

*Alexiej

Alexiej closes to Batman, now making it more slowly and carefully. He positiones himself a little above Batman waiting for a occasion to strike.

OOC: Move action to be a little above Batman, full round action to aim at Batman. Free action to switch Electrial power to Strike 9 (linked: Aura).


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Shane teleports into the fray, and when in position, strikes her hard in the back, but again, the woman's supernatural toughness seems to save her from harm (25 and 26 I'm rolling like a demon!).












*OOC:*


I'm going to assume the white sorceress has darkvision, then, since otherwise I believe the toughness save DC against Fist's strike would be 29 (+9 power +5 sneak attack)? If that's the case, Shane will go ahead and dismiss the darkness field since it's only a hindrance to some of the others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2010)

OOC: Yes she has.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Yes she has.



ooc: Hybrid has currently darkvision, too. Waiting for Grey's and the sorceress' actions before posting again.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 28, 2010)

Yuri rushes toward the bat, preparing his arm into a sharpened spike, hoping to deliver a deathblow to the vigilante.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 28, 2010)

OOC: Waiting for my initiative turn too. Awesome rolling VV, by the way. Poor Bat, if he had such luck ...


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 29, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey watches as her comrades attempt to hit and injure the strange woman.

"Friend of yours Einar?" she asks casually. 

Then she addresses the woman in white.

"I should just let them kill you but I'm tempted to call them off and just kill you myself." she says as she steps closer and draws her blade.

ooc: Intimidate= 1d20+8=21


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

*Meeting place
*

Batman is consumed by the flames! The witch Hunter advances, like a heir from hell.
The vigilante ended staggering, outside his cover. Yuri uses the chance to strike at the Bat recklessly! 
Alexeij hovers up, watching and enjoying the show.
The Bat only manages to shoot his line to the roof, in a pathetic attempt to escape. He lifts himself to the roof of the building, and manages to climb up.

[sblock=Battle]

Batman save vs Witch Hunter hellfire DC 21: 7 Batman is staggered
Vs Dirtbag's strike DC 24: 21 Batman gets one more injury

Batman uses supermovement to get to the roof of a three floors building. He just makes a move action not to die 

Dirtbag: Uninjured
Witch Hunter: Uninjured
Alexeij: Uninjured

Batman: Bruised 5 Injured 5, Staggered
[/sblock]

*The Cave
*

The sorceress doesn't seem to be impressed by Lady Grey's display. She waves her hand at her and says "Why don't you attack him?"
Grey finds the order too strong to resist. The words spoken by the sorceress are not mere words, it's a spell! She finds herself running towards the old man, and drawing her sword and slicing at him in one fluid movement. Luckily, the old Einar knows the sorcerers' tricks, and jumps out of the way in the last moment.


[sblock=Battle]

Please tell me if you can see the map properly.

Initiatives: Rolls
Lady Grey (30)
Fist of Khonsu (27)
Einar (18)
Hybrid (16) 

Disciple of the white sorceress: Mind Control over Lady Grey : 21
Grey will save: 12 Grey is mind controlled! She can attempt another save each round, with a cumulative +1 for each time she fails.
Grey attacks Einar: 18 vs 19, miss

MAP
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mentions]
[MENTION=21705]Graybeard[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21755]Rikandur Azebol[/MENTION]
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
[MENTION=86189]DistractingFlare[/MENTION]
[MENTION=95312]Rainmar[/MENTION]
[MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION]
[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION][/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 5, 2010)

"Hold still, you accursed rodent", Ezekiah rages at the fleeing Batman, once again scorching him with his torch. 

[sblock=OOC] And again Blast at Perception range against the bat. Why won't he stand and fight?  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*

"I'm probably going to regret this..." Shane mutters, but he touches the sorceress anyway, the mark of Khonsu flaring darker.

_>sshf<_









*OOC:*


Trying to teleport her out of the cave (and thus hopefully out of Mind Control range). Shane can teleport up to 400 ft as a move action. She gets a reflex save to avoid the telport. His power level is 4, so I believe the DC is 14?

If he succeeds in teleporting her, his Standard action will be to use Khonsu's Blessing to boost his Wisdom (and thus his will save): Boost 6, raising his wis bonus by 3, Will save to +10


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

The sorceress timely sidesteps before Shan is able to teleport out in a cloud of darkness. _(Ref: 22, sorry, it was a good plan!)_


[sblock=Battle]

Einar and Hybrid to go.

Initiatives: Rolls
Lady Grey (30)
Fist of Khonsu (27)
Einar (18)
Hybrid (16) 

Disciple of the white sorceress: Mind Control over Lady Grey : 21
Grey will save: 12 Grey is mind controlled! She can attempt another save each round, with a cumulative +1 for each time she fails.


MAP
[/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 5, 2010)

Alexiej

Alexiej looked up as Batman jumped over the roof. "I wonder. . .if today's wind will be blessfull. . ." with that he again accessed his power over electronics. Hoping, to activate Batman's cloak the very moment when he is jumping over the edge of the building. From his calculations if it would open up the speed of Batman would be sufficient to fill up cloak and make Batman fell down back to them.









*OOC:*


Not only cape...everyting that might be on him! Mwahahaha...
Search test:1d20+12=17
Computer's Check:1d20+21=39


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 6, 2010)

*The Cave*
*Einar*

Einar squinted his eyes, and noticed that sorceress had put magic on herself to make her invurnerable ... but did she thought about water ? With an effort that sparked roaring fires in his old bones old berserker bit his lip and surged forward, intending to push her forward forcefully !

_Good that ninja is fighting with herself, her attack was sloppy now ..._

"Off we go, warlock !"

Einar insulted the sorceress by insynuating her getting her powers from stupid pacts with christianity's evil spirits ... while charging with all his might.

OOC:
Einar tries to Bullrush the Sorceress into the water: 12 (plus bonus from Charge, if any).
He burns Extra Effort to use Improved Bullrush feat. Later he'll try to grapple her and drown her a little ... almost to the point of death. Then deliver her to the Police. AND PRESS CHARGES !!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


Two questions:

Did the Sorceress used any gestures (standard magic flaw) to mind control?

About the batman fight: Doesn't cause any failed Toughness save or a staggered character unconsciousness (Core book p.171)?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2010)

*Meeting Area*

Batman burst in a ball of flames. Alexeij can see him on the roof, burning like a torch. The witch Hunter sees the reflex of his fell fire in the night sky from below. 
*
"Good job, now let's get the hell out of here."* says Dirtbag, and crumbles to a pile of dirt, eager to get away with the money.

_WD is correct. I thouhht he would die on the following round._

*The Cave*

The sorceress takes a graceful side step to let Einar pass unhindered. 

_The sorceress used a simplw wave of her hand_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

*The Cave**

Hybrid*

Hybrid growls at the sorceress and leans his whole weight in his next attack.

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid

Move: Feint as a move action (-5) using the Startle feat
Standard: Lethal melee attack

---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection
1 Morph 1

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 12, 2010)

The Cave

Since when wizards were learning warcraft ?! Einar was extremely suprised when she managed to dodge him with great timing.
"Clever ... Urgh !"
Barked old viking while ramming into the water with a loud splash ! But it didn't stopped him from rising and charging back at the Sorceress, with arms wide as if ready to tackle her !

OOC: Paying 1 Villain Point to avoid fatigue from extra effort. Now DM ... how did she managed to dodge that ? 
Regardless, Einar charges her again ... trying to initiate Grapple 19, and Grapple check9.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*

"Blast!" the street thug grunts as he realizes the sorceress was left behind.

_>sshf<_

He ports back into the cave, mark of Khonsu glowing, and does his best to finally breach their opponent's defenses...

[sblock=ooc]move: teleport
standard: Strike (loses his wis bonus to us the power). DC 24 tough save if that hit[/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 12, 2010)

Alexiej

"Xolena!" thought Alexiej. As heart warming seeing Batman as a living torch was, it didnt go as Alexiej planned. He quickly made his way to Batman and tries to distinguish flames by charging air around him with electricy which will become ozone and thus put fire down due to lack of normal air.

OOC: Alexiej wants to put down flames and charge his dead body with electricy. He hopes to control his heart a little to pump enough blood, to prevent brain death as long as possible i.e. he knows that he has about 4-5 minutes, that's how long brain can live without oxygen. It means that from time to time he shocks Batman, more precisely his heart. He takes Batmans corpse and flies to nearest street lamp/power line or whatever and teleports to his hideout. I hope It will work... Take cover! Evil plan incoming!


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 13, 2010)

Lady Grey

Things were fuzzy in Lady Grey's mind. One moment, it was clear the woman in white was a threat, then the next moment, she was a friend and the man she broke out of Arkham was the threat. 

[sblock=Will Save] 1d20+5=19 [/sblock]

She looked around for her opponent and located him in the water. Foolish man, thinking he can hide in the water from her! She charged at him, sword ready to slice.

Attack= 1d20+9=13


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 13, 2010)

"Hold", Ezekiah yells at Alexiej. "Leave that bat be. I will plant his head on a pike at the largest bridge of this town!"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 13, 2010)

The Cave
Einar

Old viking anticipated that ninja would attack him directly, so he waited with his charge against the sorceress for the last moment, when the Lady Grey started dropping her sword at him. Then he moved against the sorceress. Katana sliced the clothes at his back barely grazing him, but not enough to hurt.

OOC: Just flavor thing to say that Lady Grey missed. You know, Einar will have serious talk with her about aiming sharp objects,  at people. 
Also VV, Einar's charge is, of course, action for the next combat round.


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 14, 2010)

Alexiej

Alexiej looked down upon Ezekiah. He saw before him in action and still have no idea how could direct fire so precisely at Batman. A fire-like energy discharge? Bugging....

Electronical voice can be heard, coming out from Alexiej's mask. "I like it. . . probably  whole of Gotham would wet it's pants seeing that, but this situation gives us much more possibilities and it would be a shame to waste them. But dont worry, I dont plan on keeping it caracass for long. If you are interested, you are free to come with me and see for yourself . . ."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2010)

*Meeting Area*

The three villains discuss as what to do with Batman. Apparently Alexeij wants him for later use and the witch Hunter wishes to burn him in the spot. Would the two battle for the prey?

*The Cave*

Seemingly out of nowhere, Shane reappeared behind the woman. He grimly raised his hand and strike it deep into the woman's back. She shrieked in surprise and pain, and fell to the floor, blood staining her white costume. She weekly raised her head, a thread of blood now running from the left side of her mouth. Staring at Einar, she said* "Well... it seems I overestimated you *Cough* We'll meet again..." *and in a flash of white light, she was gone.


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 23, 2010)

"Listen", said Alexiej, his tone of voice irritated. "I dont want this piece of meat, what I want is inside. Come with me and the very moment I'm done I will give it back to you. I can even help you making a pyre or impaling stake at that bridge or Mayor's House.  How does it sound to you?"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 23, 2010)

*The Cave*

Einar nodded to Shane approvingly, before staring at the Lady Gray suspiciously.

"Any one of You know good lawyer and someone from media ? I suspected something like that since yesterday, and have a plan. Fist, do You know someone who'll buy gold ?"

Einar made a mudball, surrounded it with circle of runes cut in the soft ground and started intoning from his notes while making strange gestures.

OOC: After an hour the mudball should became goldball instead of mudball. Einar will then go and sleep in the morning sun. To get rid of exhaustion. Knowledge(Arcane):26


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Voda Vosa said:


> Seemingly out of nowhere, Shane reappeared behind the woman. He grimly raised his hand and strike it deep into the woman's back. She shrieked in surprise and pain, and fell to the floor, blood staining her white costume. She weekly raised her head, a thread of blood now running from the left side of her mouth. Staring at Einar, she said* "Well... it seems I overestimated you *Cough* We'll meet again..." *and in a flash of white light, she was gone.




"Boo-yah! Who's a winner?" Shane exclaims in celebration.



Rikandur Azebol said:


> "Any one of You know good lawyer and someone from media ? I suspected something like that since yesterday, and have a plan. Fist, do You know someone who'll buy gold ?"




Shane frowns. "I know some fences, but lemme think who'd do best by us..." Shane doesn't even seem to notice that the glyphs from Khonsu's mark glow again, as do his eyes.









*OOC:*


Using Khonsu's Blessing to raise his Int by 6, so the Know:Streetwise check is +7. Eidetic Memory says he gets a +4 to remember things, not sure if that applies here. I'll roll assuming no, then we can add 4 if necessary.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2010)

*The Cave**

Hybrid*

Hybrid grunts, looking at Grey. "I said we need more options versus telepathy and mind control. Perhaps the prototype would have worked."

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid


---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection
1 Morph 1

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 25, 2010)

Lady Grey

Lady Grey stood there in the cave confused. She remembered drawing her sword and attacking the woman in white but nothing else since then.

"What happened?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 25, 2010)

*Fist of Khonsu*



Graybeard said:


> Lady Grey
> 
> Lady Grey stood there in the cave confused. She remembered drawing her sword and attacking the woman in white but nothing else since then.
> 
> "What happened?"




"The witch lady took ya over," Shane says. "But no worries ... I beat her." The last is said with an almost childlike pride.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 30, 2010)

Lady Grey

"Most appreciated. I am curious as to how this witch located us. Is it related to the incident at Arkham?" the last bit is directed at Einar.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 30, 2010)

Tired old man just nodded confirmatively, not wanting to show his weakness in front of his allies. Things were volatile enough at present.

OOC: VV, where art Yer rulings ? Anyway, Einar will transform something into gold, give it to Honsu to sell, and rest. After resting he'll repeat the process enough times to acquire sufficient money for fake passport and transportation expenses and something extra for a fancy apartment and other tiny necessities for our villains to indulge for fev days.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 30, 2010)

Rainmar said:


> "Listen", said Alexiej, his tone of voice irritated. "I dont want this piece of meat, what I want is inside. Come with me and the very moment I'm done I will give it back to you. I can even help you making a pyre or impaling stake at that bridge or Mayor's House. How does it sound to you?"




"Lead on", Ezekiah growls. "But do not try to betray me. This burgh needs to see that the Batman is no more."


----------



## Rainmar (Nov 30, 2010)

"Good" said Alexiej. He picked up Batman's caracass and flew down to Ezekiah, and then moved to nearest street lamp, "Come closer so I can transport us all in one go". While zzaping Batman's body from time to time with electicy he turned to Dirtbag, "You coming?".


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 10, 2010)

OOC: Guys? Are we alive?


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 12, 2010)

OOC: Good question.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2010)

OOC: I hope we are, but at least Padreigh posted in the Talking the Talk forum about posting issues.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 12, 2010)

OOC:I hope. The game spinned into new direction with a BANG. After all, not everyday Bats dies, right ? Second Evil Team will have to do with puny World Domination in comparision. ^^


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2010)

*OOC:*


I think VV has been having issues keeping up, then  this post says he's off on vacation. So I think that's why we're on hold.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2010)

_Indeed my despicable characters. But, on the bright side I'm back on track! It'll take me some time to catch up with work and that, so don't expect posts from me in a while (say two more days?). Then we'll get some life into this._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 21, 2010)

*The Cave*

As the plane travel Lady Grey managed to get from her father was perpeared, the group had a wait of around a week. In that time, Einar transformed rocks into gold chunks, and Khonsu got a great deal of price using his underworld contacts. Hybrid tinkered with the device stolen from the Wayne Industries and discovered how to accurately use the device against Miss Martian. 


*Meanwhile, in Gotham city.*

Alexeij and the Witch Hunter are now walking the streets, dragging the dying Batman behind them... Ezekiah decides he needs rest, and Alexeij offers the returned hunter a place in his mansion. 
After a restful night, both villains notice Dirtbag is nowhere to be found. Nor is Batman's body...

_Both Alexeij and Ezekiah earn 2 hero points each. _

Several of Alexeij's men are dead, their heads twisted a few times, holes poked in their chests. A bloody mess really. I seemed the russian mobster had plans of his own with the bat.

Alexeij feels betrayed, used. He starts using his surveillance cameras to search for the villain. As he does so, he spots something odd that calls his attention. A man coming out of a black, shadowy portal, entering his antiques shops with a package. Switching to the interior camera, he finds this subject brings in gold nuggets for sale. Apparently he knows the employee, and in a dent, makes the transaction and walks out. After a few steps the man disappears in a darkness portal again. According to the advanced sensors, Alexeij is certain he could somehow calculate the most probable destination, usig the energy lectures let by the traces of the portal (A knowledge check)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *..*. Hybrid tinkered with the device stolen from the Wayne Industries and discovered how to accurately use the device against Miss Martian.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


Does this mean he knows how to aim it at only one person? Good you are back


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 22, 2010)

*The Cave*

Einar was busy, very busy. All in all things went well, but his time was growing short. In preparation for his departure he asked Khonsu to acquire for him several items commonly avaible in department stores. Razor, soap and some sort of average looking, in england, clothes. And a pipe, for how he explained ... the only english gentleman he saw was smoking it heavily.

Given what he needed, Einar made plans for several other small rites ... but was to busy and too tired to check them out for errors, not to mention lack of references in things he had avaible.

Using the absence of both Lady Gray and Khonsu he warily approached the Hybrid and spoke to him.

"Could You tell me what You divined from the machine ?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


need Voda Vosa's answer before Hybrid can answer.


----------



## Rainmar (Dec 22, 2010)

Alexiej's Manor

Alexiej was sitting behind his lab, wearing his armor. He was touching with his fingers sides of his head and speaking, obviously talking with someone yet no present here.
"Yes, that's what I believe we ought to do now. We do not know what he might be up to and before we do any kind of move I propose to gather more agenda. This might be dangerous but I think that his relative you were speaking about might be a good start. No, I'm not sure. He might or not might be in that flat. Good hunting, comrade."
Alexiej finished and disconnected from Witch Hunter's cellphone(which Alexiej bought for him). He than sat started to rotate his thumbs, he was aboviously nervous.

_I just can't believe I have left myself so open. This might not come again or I will find myself dead soon. For now I should keep the curtain up and play Witch Hunter's friend well to keep him busy. Perhaps this will bear some fruit. For now I have more pressing and ... more pleasure things to look after._

Thought Alexiej while carresing the sphere from reinforced glass where brain was floating. After putting his newest trophy in vault, Alexiej turned to another thing that recently have catched his attention...

He went closer to giant computer frame sitting in his laboratory and checked the screen. Seems that all sensors deployed in city have finished gathering the energy emission signals...all that's left is to run the LHP (Logicall Hunting Program).

Alexiej have touched the spacial pad near main console to enchance program's performance with his own processing power.

OOC: Alexiej uses his DataLink power linked with Int Boost. Knowledge (Physical Sciences) Check: 1d20+21=32


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 23, 2010)

*The Cave*

Seeing that Hybrid didn't replied inmediately Einar shook his shoulders and spoke flatly.

"You don't have to tell me anything about this thing, I was merely inquiring for information to proceed with startegies. As there is no other present I would like to tell You what I conceived about Your feud with Miss Martian. As You are, by human laws and customs, most likely underage ... if we want we might send authorities and police to bug Miss Martian. She can read minds, You may train to think fake thoughts to mislead her in battle. If You attack her mind first, take away her will to do battle, You won't even have to lift a finger to win. Thoughts ?"

Old Viking's voice was, as he saw no reason to pretend in front of an alien, completely devoid of emotions. Flat, matter off factly.

OOC: I know, but let's play along our lack of knowledge. 


Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> need Voda Vosa's answer before Hybrid can answer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 23, 2010)

*The Cave**

Hybrid*

Hybrid grunts, looking at the old viking. "Controlling your own mind is much easier said than done, at least for me. She is a member of a whole race of telepaths, so she has some knowledge of how to lie to each other. By Hronmeer, I know this because I have some glimpses of racial memory...

The device is to even the odds. While she is a better shapeshifter and has this heat blast vision, she is also vulnerable to fire. I'm not.

And what authorities? She is a telepathic shapeshifter with many heroes vouching for her... what change do I have to blame her?"

[sblock=ooc]





Hybrid


---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection
1 Morph 1

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 24, 2010)

"Child abuse, for starters. Eloquent lawyer could easily turn her advantages against her, I saw such stuff in television. Imagine such lie:

You were just frightened, easily impressionable kid-soldier of some evil alien race. Who was horrifically experimented upon and abadoned as failure soon after on the earth. Due to inhuman apperance and lack of proper guidance, some criminals used You as pawn. And our telepath only added fuel to the fire, using telepathically stolen memories to make You feel worse before beating the beejesus out of You."

Einar spoke flatly, informing Hybrid about the facts.

"And ... could You shapeshift into human form that have age similiar to Your real one ? We need to find proper representation, if You agree on this feint."

He played with his beard somewhat before speaking again.

"And I would doubt word hero suits most of those like White Sorceress. I read about Batman and Superman. These two are heroes. I'm suprised the first one still lives without superpowers keeping him alive. We could use the Media to our advantage too."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2010)

*The Laboratory*

*"I'll find Dirtbag, and when I do, I'll claim my prize, as it's rightfuly mine. Witch Hunter Over"
*

Alexeij is then able to locate the energy signature. It points out at the location of an old mansion, abandoned years ago. It belonged to a rich family, who was brutally assassinated by the Joker. He used the place as hideout until Batman discovered the place, and wiped it out. 
Apparently this teleporter went near there.


*The Cave*

As Einar finished his explanation, Lady Grey walked inside the cave, and at the same time, Shane phased in to existence from his shadowy portal, carrying the profits of the day. 
The plane was ready, Stonehenge was their next stop.

[sblock= The device]
The apparatus functions as a nullification device. It turns off any power in a 5x5 burst (Will DC 20. Powers turned off this way remain off for 1d20 rounds. However, as this is a prototype, it has a 10% chance of breaking apart with each use, and it needs to recharge after being shot (which takes 1d10+5 rounds). You need to use both hands to properly activate it, and have an effective STR of 20 or more.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 28, 2010)

Lady Grey

She had been away from the cave for nearly a week. It was an unplanned absence but necessary. There had been a lot to do at work between the lab and arranging the trip to England on the corporate jet. The ease with which the White Sorceress had found the group still bothered her. She hadn't heard about any further incidents though, which boded well for the group remaining undercover.

"I trust the three of you have been keeping out of trouble? What have you been busy doing in my absence? Einar, the plane will be ready tomorrow. Everything for the trip has been arranged. A scientist from Okomato Industries will be on board the aircraft with you. Before you protest, it was the only way I could secure the use of the jet. She can be trusted, I assure you. If any harm comes to her from any of you, I promise you will not live long. Do I make myself clear?"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 28, 2010)

The Cave

Einar's face cracked a smile and petted his ZZtop style beard.

"I guess I gotta shave then. Do You need any more gold to cover my travel ?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2010)

*The Cave**

Hybrid*

"There is something else... the device is more powerful than I expected... and much more uncontrollable. It doesn't only block mental powers, but all. We need to find a way to direct it's power!"

[sblock=ooc]




Hybrid


---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection
1 Morph 1

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 1, 2011)

*The Cave*

Einar's eyebrow risen up. And he spoke to Hybrid cautiously.

"Swell. It only means she would have only her combat skills to fight You, yes ? You said she beaten You before due to telepathy. If it's blocked, You shall have advantage ... but would still have to fight to win, right ? Isn't it good thing ?"


----------



## Rainmar (Jan 1, 2011)

*Alexiej's Lab*

Alexiej after double checking data he received from his scanners, had grown more and more suspicious. Does he have some device that enable immediate travel? REadings were at least wierd, perhaps even it could have been space distortion. Seems he entered a new game with a lot of money already on table, lets see how good his hand is...

Alexiej accesed again his power of DataLink and started searching the area of the old abandoned manor, trying to sense any mechanical or electrical/technoligcal devices. 

OOC: Alexiej will survey the area of manor. All mechanical or electrical.  He has as much time as he wants so he takes 20 on that roll. His bonus is +12. As Alexiej can access area as big as whole continent the search should take about 20 minutes, with 1 minute base for search and x20 for taking 20.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


VV, I bought Str & Con not as powers. Does Hybrid keep them even when the device is active. 'Normal' Martians shouldn't, I think.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 2, 2011)

Lady Grey

"Einar, the gold is not needed to pay for our trip to Stonehenge. If you have too much, perhaps you should invest some of it. As for the prototype Hybrid, are you saying it would nullify all powers in a certain radius unless specifically directed at an individual? If so, that will not do us any good as a weapon against any of the heroes. How much time do you think it will take for you to figure out how to direct it's energy at a specific target?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 2, 2011)

*The Cave**

Hybrid*

"No, it only affects anyone in it's radius. And I'm no tech expert myself. But I perhaps know someone..."

ooc: May Hybrid know Alexiej from his past? Would be a nice way to bring us all together.

[sblock=ooc]





---

Could I take the noticeable drawback for both super-str and protection? Hybrid is an obvious monster, if he doesn't use morph.

Would like to buy two ranks of the fearsome presence feat with it.

Shapeshift (25 PP):
9 Impervious
5 Super-senses (Darkvision, Scent, Danger Sense (scent))
11 Immune (Critical Hits, Life Support)
shift 3 points of defense to Imp Protection
1 Morph 1

Defense is now 6 (16) and Tough is 12 (Imp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rainmar (Jan 2, 2011)

OOC: Well, that would be hard as I have not included any contacts with aliens  in my backgroundstory...and much of Alexiej's live have been happening in Russia. But dont worry, your Fist have leaved some tracks for me to follow ;]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 25, 2011)

Alexeij is able to find a curious device inside a cave, near the old abandoned manor. Curiously enough, it has the electronic signature of Wayne's Industries. 

_OOC: I think Hybrid's natural physical qualities should not be affected by the device. Only powers are affected by the Nullifying device. Oh, I'm back! Yay! Hope everyone is still around_


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm still here.


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Here.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still here also!


----------

